# Io sono l'altra ...



## cleliadargento (22 Agosto 2010)

salve a tutti, traditi e traditori... io sono "l'altra"... quella che l'ha fatto innamorare e gli ha sconvolto la vita, gli ha mescolato i pensieri, che lo ama.
L'altra ... quella che conta meno di tutti! quella che conta meno dei figli, viene dopo le esigenze familiari, gli impegni di lavoro ecc.
L'altra quella che sono tre notti che vorrebbe andare a dormire normalmente e non fa altro che piangere... di rabbia, di dolore, di insoddisfazione.
Lo conosco da nove mesi, stiamo insieme da sei... lui si era innamorato di me e io neanche me ne ero accorta... mi piaceva però mi ripetevo "lascialo stare è sposato".
Ci incontriamo per via della musica... solo una sigaretta insieme durante lo spacco... quattro chiacchiere, non sorrideva mai, sempre serio... intrigante.
Una sera ci fermammo di più a parlare, lui mi cercava sporadicamente con qualche pretesto... avremmo voluto baciarci e invece niente...
Il giorno dopo mentre ero in treno una visione, io su di lui che lo baciavo.... neanche a farlo apposta inizia a mandarmi sms e ribatto come mio solito... dopo un pò prende coraggio e mi chiama. conversazione simpatica, tante risate... poi l'appuntamento sempre con un pretesto... abbocco... mi accompagna a casa e sto li li per dirgli della mia visione ma scappo a gambe levate...
Mi chiama mi messaggia e si fa dire cosa c'è... mi piace... adesso lo sa!
Il giorno dopo ritorna alla carica, mi invita ad uscire per il giorno seguente... titubo... poi accetto. Si fa 80 km per trovare il coraggio di baciarmi, ci riesce mi abbraccia mi tocca dolcemente tutto il tempo... adrenalina altissima ma niente di più che il bacio.
Contatto continuo poi decidiamo che è il momento di fare l'amore... trovare un luogo è stato problematico. Imbarazzati al massimo andiamo in albergo, chiudiamo la porta della camera e.... tre ore di sesso, coccole, carezze, imparava a memoria il mio corpo, ascoltava ogni sussurro, mi sfiorava e sorrideva ad ogni sussulto del mio corpo... 
Mi racconta che lei lo ha tradito, che però ci teneva a dirmi che io non ero la ripicca... mi racconta che non ha affrontato questa cosa con lei, che fa finta di niente per amore dei figli ma dentro soffre infinitamente di questa situazione e non sa cosa fare con lei ma sa che questa cosa tra di noi è bella e se la vuole vivere.
Va via perchè deve portare i figli ad una festa... io rifletto... decido, non ci sarà una seconda volta. Il giorno dopo ci vediamo e gli spiego che è sbagliato, che già so che soffrirò, che mi conosco, che sono gelosa, che non posso vivere una storia così, che è meglio che lui chiarisca le cose prima con lei e provi a far pace... dissi tutto e il contrario di tutto. Un pomeriggio intero senza sentirsi... mi mancava terribilmente... il giorno dopo mi manda un sms perchè vuole incontrarmi e parlarne di nuovo, non accetta quello che gli ho detto ed io confesso che mi è mancato.
Comincia una frequentazione assidua, a volte assillante... mi marca stretto, me lo trovo dappertutto, mi cerca, mi viene a prendere ovunque sia... facciamo sesso un pò di volte senza piacere per me... non riesco a darmi completamente... poi qualcosa cambia, ci amiamo intensamente, ce lo diciamo... Ti amo...fa di tutto per essere sempre presente ma capita che lei ha bisogno di essere accompagnata da qualche parte, che i figli, che la suocera, che la cognata... tenta di fare il possibile... ma il possibile non mi basta... glielo dico... Non capisco come sia possibile fare la "parte"... fingere in questo modo con lei... perchè? per i figli?? c'è qualcosa che non mi torna. Cambio umore, se ne accorge. ha questa capacità di capire che sto giù solo lanciandomi uno sguardo o da un semplice pronto. Mi chiede cosa c'è? Il solito rispondo io... Lui tace.
Non mi sa dare spiegazioni. Dice solo che è una persona che si prende le proprie responsabilità. Che sono quindici anni che stanno insieme, che i figli ne risentirebbero anche se si domanda alla fin fine se quel che gli da sia abbastanza... Insomma, tanti quesiti, nessuna risposta.
Dal canto mio soffro... vorrei averlo solo per me. anche se lui dice che sono cinque anni che non va a letto con lei, tutte le sere dorme nel letto con lei e i bimbi... non con me. anche se dice che mi ama io non riesco a fare a meno di piangere perchè non ho la mia fetta di normalità. Vorrei poter stare con lui, sempre. A casa o fuori. Abbiamo preso una casetta per noi. Mi ero stancata di andare per alberghi e anche lui ha ritenuto più conveniente avere un posto nostro, che quando andiamo via non ci resta l'amaro perchè tutto quello che facciamo e diciamo lo ritroviamo al riaprire la stessa porta...Da quattro mesi abbiamo casa. solo io ho le chiavi. Non vuole la copia. "Ci vengo solo con te, non mi servono".
Ieri e oggi un'altra crisi... mi manca e invece di dirglielo gli dico che non sto bene, che mi fa stare male questa situazione. Dopo tanto scrivere non so se chiedervi un parere o una benedizione... se qualche punto è oscuro chiedete pure. Secondo voi cosa posso fare per smuoverlo?
Io vorrei che lui scegliesse me anche se io non sono conveniente... cioè sono la scelta più difficile. A questo punto però io vorrei che lui scegliesse e basta. O con me o senza di me... lui fa finta di non capire e rimette sempre a me la decisione... io lo amo, non so se è meglio aspettare o tagliare e leccarsi le ferite per un pò...so però cosa vorrei per me e l'ho detto anche a lui. Io sogno di avere dei figli, di vivere con l'uomo che mi ama e affrontare insieme la vita. Restare qui è bello, ma fugace ed assolutamente inutile. Amare solo per il gusto di farlo non è amare è godere. Io amo e voglio andare avanti. Aiutatemi per favore...  mi scoppia il cuore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

Sorvoliamo sulle cose che lui dice che fanno parte del "Manuale del perfetto traditore" sul fatto che l'importanza che ci dà una persona si misura da quello che fa. Srovoliamo.
 Quanti anni hai? Lui quanti anni ha?
Perché un "nido d'amore" non hai una casa? Tu con chi vivi?
Chi paga l'affitto? A chi è intestato il contratto e che tipo di contratto è?
Normale che non voglia le chiavi, c'è il rischio che le trovi la moglie.


----------



## Micia (22 Agosto 2010)

*e io sono Miciolidia*

Lui, è Coccondrillo.

Piacere.


----------



## Micia (22 Agosto 2010)

*ammore*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sorvoliamo sulle cose che lui dice che fanno parte del "Manuale del perfetto traditore" sul fatto che l'importanza che ci dà una persona si misura da quello che fa. Srovoliamo.
> Quanti anni hai? Lui quanti anni ha?
> Perché un "nido d'amore" non hai una casa? Tu con chi vivi?
> Chi paga l'affitto? A chi è intestato il contratto e che tipo di contratto è?
> Normale che non voglia le chiavi, c'è il rischio che le trovi la moglie.




e come lo doveva chiamare scusa" nido di vespe":rotfl:


----------



## cleliadargento (22 Agosto 2010)

*precisazioni*

la casa l'ho trovata io... gli è piaciuta subito. Paghiamo metà per uno. Il contratto non c'è... è un signore che affitta massimo per un anno però ha voluto la fotocopia del suo documento. Paghiamo a metà anche le utenze. Io ho 28 anni, praticante avvocato, non mi pagano, vivo con i miei. Lui 39, statale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> la casa l'ho trovata io... gli è piaciuta subito. Paghiamo metà per uno. Il contratto non c'è... è un signore che affitta massimo per un anno però ha voluto la fotocopia del suo documento. Paghiamo a metà anche le utenze. Io ho 28 anni, praticante avvocato, non mi pagano, vivo con i miei. Lui 39, statale.


 Come avvocato non mi pare che tu sappia molto tutelarti sentimentalmente.
Perché, visto che hai trovato un appartamento non hai deciso di andare a vivere da sola? Se non te lo puoi permettere come fai a pagare metà dell'affitto, le utenze suppongo siano minime? 
Ma soprattutto tu cosa vuoi?
Cioè credi realmente che lui abbia intenzione di lasciare la moglie e stare con te?


----------



## Micia (22 Agosto 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> la casa l'ho trovata io... gli è piaciuta subito. Paghiamo metà per uno. Il contratto non c'è... è un signore che affitta massimo per un anno però ha voluto la fotocopia del suo documento. Paghiamo a metà anche le utenze. Io ho 28 anni, praticante avvocato, non mi pagano, vivo con i miei. Lui 39, statale.



scrivi che vi incontrate per via della musica " durante lo spacco" cos'è l'intervallo?


----------



## cleliadargento (22 Agosto 2010)

ho delle entrate minime e l'affitto è basso... 125 ciascuno, me le posso permettere, andare a vivere da sola non ancora.... cmq io non so cosa credere... in cuor mio mi ripeto che non la lascerà mai. l'altra sera ha detto che uno di questi giorni o lascia tutto e se ne va o la fa finita. L'ho rimproverato perchè certe cose non si dicono neanche per scherzo.
Ti vedo molto cinica...anche gli avvocati hanno un cuore, incredibile ma vero!


----------



## Micia (22 Agosto 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> ho delle entrate minime e l'affitto è basso... 125 ciascuno, me le posso permettere, andare a vivere da sola non ancora.... cmq io non so cosa credere... in cuor mio mi ripeto che non la lascerà mai. l'altra sera ha detto che uno di questi giorni o lascia tutto e se ne va o la fa finita. L'ho rimproverato perchè certe cose non si dicono neanche per scherzo.
> Ti vedo molto cinica...anche gli avvocati hanno un cuore, incredibile ma vero!



ti secca che ti abbia posto quelle domande?

( le mie, non quelle di Persa )


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> ho delle entrate minime e l'affitto è basso... 125 ciascuno, me le posso permettere, andare a vivere da sola non ancora.... cmq io non so cosa credere... in cuor mio mi ripeto che non la lascerà mai. l'altra sera ha detto che uno di questi giorni o lascia tutto e se ne va o la fa finita. L'ho rimproverato perchè certe cose non si dicono neanche per scherzo.
> Ti vedo molto cinica...anche gli avvocati hanno un cuore, incredibile ma vero!


Se tu vuoi stare con lui e vuoi che lui sia serio, sii seria.
Non so che serietà ci sia nel prendere un appartamento: è una dichiarazione di disponibilità incondizionata.
Se vuoi quel che dici devi scegliere e chiedere a lui di farlo.
Però devi considerare concretamente cosa comporta.
Sei un avvocato, considera la situazione come una causa di separazione, anche se non è il tuo ramo, sei in grado di farlo o di chiedere ad altri avvocati più esperti.
Considera i suoi beni, quello che spetterebbe ai figli (ed eventualmente alla moglie) considera i diritti-doveri di genitore e immagina come potrebbe funzionare tra voi.

Poi immagina di incontrare un uomo libero con lo stesso reddito di lui e come potreste organizzare la vita comune.


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2010)

*clelia*

E' così difficile aiutarti anche volendolo fare con intenzione ed affetto.

Tu vuoi sentirti dire che cosa fare per tenerti quest'uomo, ma la verità é che se quest'uomo avesse voluto non avrebbe avuto bisogno di alcun pretesto oltre all'amore che ti portava.

Non avertene a male, ma tu sei l'altra, anzi per molti uomini l'amante é una specie di colf sentimentale a cui rivolgersi quando si desiderano coccole, affetto, tenerezza e perché no, ammirazione e dedizione, cose che la moglie gli ha dato in passato, ma spesso non ha più tempo, voglia o possibilità di dare,
Tu sei la novità, che finché é nuova e saltuaria é apprezzata, se diventassi fissa saresti esattamente come la moglie, lui lo sa e non vuole mettere in crisi il suo stato sociale per trovarsi una seconda moglie, con la prima contro e magari inviperita. 
Te lo dico da moglie... sai cosa dicono di solito alla moglie? "E' stata uno svago... una debolezza non comporta altro che quello che é.." .
Non cambierebbero mai la loro partner perché oltre ad avere la conoscenza storica delle loro "necessità" non troverebbero altrove la tolleranza o la capacità di comprensione della partner "storica" con cui hanno diviso la vita, casa e figli e non uno sporadico incontro per romantico che sia.
Quindi anche se scoperti non rischierebbero mai, sempre che la moglie li tenga, di perdere quello che hanno... non vogliono un'altra donna per viverci, vogliono solo evadere dalla routine.
Chi invece trova questo coraggio nella gran parte dei casi si separa dopo poco anche dalla nuova compagna.

Non giudico cosa sia meglio fare né interferirei sulle scelte individuali, rammenta peròche nelle dinamiche di una coppia ci sono equilibri delicatissimi e intimi che tu non saprai mai. 

Esistono uomini che discutono e parlano delle loro amanti, specie se scoperti, in modo sminuente e svilente per giustificarsi... e questo é un tradimento nel tradimento. D'altronde una coppia iniziale é "innocente" e tende a credersi ma chi si unisce dopo un tradimento SA che quella persona ha potuto tradire tranquillamente...e questo é un precedente che fa testo!!!
Non ti ho fatto tante elucubrazioni filosofiche o psicologhiche che lasciano il tempo che trovano sul perché tradire non é mai un affare... pensa invece che sei una donna con tutta la vita davanti ed accontentarsi di amore a "mezzo servizio", se non addirittura saltuario, é il peggior investimento sentimentale che tu possa fare.
L'ultima cosa che credo é che non tocchi la moglie da 5 anni...perdonami ma ne hoi conosciuti di casi in cui il marito diceva che non faceva sesso con la moglie ed invece accadeva e con reciproca soddisfazione.

Ama te stessa. Tu conti infinitamente più di lui nella tua economia esistenziale, lui é secondario... 
Ubi maior minor cessat !
Bruja

p.s. Non vuole le chiavi della casetta?... che caro... ovvio che non ci verrebbe con nessuna... non l'avrà e comunque sarebbe troppo rischioso, ma credo che non voglia le chiavi semplicemente perché dovrebbe nasconderle con il rischio che vengano trovate da occhi indiscreti...é una persona previdente!!!


----------



## cleliadargento (22 Agosto 2010)

*grazie...*

E' ovvio che se non avessi voluto altri punti di vista non avrei scritto su un forum i miei pensieri, vi ringrazio... però quello che provo dove me lo metto? Come me lo faccio passare? E poi soprattutto come mi dovrò comportare in seguito quando continuerò a vederlo per via delle prove musicali? Io non provo odio per lui, nè rancore... solo che non ha il coraggio di certe scelte... che neppure pretendo però almeno capire qual è la sua volontà...quello si. Mi infastidisce il fatto che voglia comportarsi come il mio fidanzato, quindi molto presente, conosce i miei  amici, mette bocca in tutto... e poi debba andar via e dare la priorità alle sue cose che spesso neanche mi racconta.
Aspetto vostre considerazioni. 
P.s. 
Non dimenticate che dietro allo schermo c'è una persona innamorata... che del reddito, della causa di separazione, dei problemi economici non se ne frega assolutamente NULLA... questi problemi qui si risolvono tutti.


----------



## cleliadargento (22 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ti secca che ti abbia posto quelle domande?
> 
> ( le mie, non quelle di Persa )


scusa la tua domanda non mi sembrava proprio utile ai fini della storia ...comunque è uno spacco, un intervallo, un tempo che trascorriamo nella serata per le prove per riposarci qualche minuto.


----------



## Amarax (22 Agosto 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> E' ovvio che se non avessi voluto altri punti di vista non avrei scritto su un forum i miei pensieri, vi ringrazio... però quello che provo dove me lo metto? Come me lo faccio passare? E poi soprattutto come mi dovrò comportare in seguito quando continuerò a vederlo per via delle prove musicali? Io non provo odio per lui, nè rancore... solo che non ha il coraggio di certe scelte... che neppure pretendo però almeno capire qual è la sua volontà...quello si. Mi infastidisce il fatto che voglia comportarsi come il mio fidanzato, quindi molto presente, conosce i miei amici, mette bocca in tutto... e poi debba andar via e dare la priorità alle sue cose che spesso neanche mi racconta.
> Aspetto vostre considerazioni.
> P.s.
> *Non dimenticate che dietro allo schermo c'è una persona innamorata... che del reddito, della causa di separazione, dei problemi economici non se ne frega assolutamente NULLA...* questi problemi qui si risolvono tutti.


 
Ciao ragazza d'argento.
Mi dispiace sapere che alla tua età sei in questo stato di dolore che conosco fin troppo bene. Sono dall'altro lato, quello della moglie,ma è stato uguale.
Io ti faccio qualche domanda ancora.
Se lei ha tradito lui, e lui dorme con lei ma non ci va a letto,, significa che è solo un matrimonio di facciata?
E se lo è, perchè deve nasconderti? e perchè dà la precedenza a moglie, suocera e cognata? ( sui figli sono d'accordo vengano prima, scusami...)

La vita è anche e soprattutto questo. Mi dispiace tanto tu lo abbia già scoperto.


----------



## Amarax (22 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' così difficile aiutarti anche volendolo fare con intenzione ed affetto.
> 
> Tu vuoi sentirti dire che cosa fare per tenerti quest'uomo, ma la verità é che se quest'uomo avesse voluto non avrebbe avuto bisogno di alcun pretesto oltre all'amore che ti portava.
> 
> ...


 
mmm...
non sempre è così, lo sai.
Il mio diceva "ne ho bisogno"... e scusava qualunque cosa faceva contro di me.
Ma il mio era/è (?) innamorato.

Per i resto sei sempre la migliore. Arrivi al centro subito :up:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (22 Agosto 2010)

Un'altra storia come tante. L'ennesima. Banale. Scontata. Come la mia.
Ragazza cara, ti sei ficcata in un brutto pasticcio. Ma chi te lo fa fare ? Hai solo 29 anni, ti stai buttando via.....

Ettore


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2010)

A 29 anni... cerca qualcosa di meglio


----------



## Amarax (22 Agosto 2010)

Oggi sono due le storie che mi danno da pensare.
Questa di ragazza d'argento ( lo so che è Clelia ma mi piace così) e dave.


Ragazzi cercate di stare bene e non permettete a nessuno di avvelenarvi la gioia di vivere:cappelli:


----------



## geisha (22 Agosto 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> salve a tutti, traditi e traditori... io sono "l'altra"... quella che l'ha fatto innamorare e gli ha sconvolto la vita, gli ha mescolato i pensieri, che lo ama.
> L'altra ... quella che conta meno di tutti! quella che conta meno dei figli, viene dopo le esigenze familiari, gli impegni di lavoro ecc.
> L'altra quella che sono tre notti che vorrebbe andare a dormire normalmente e non fa altro che piangere... di rabbia, di dolore, di insoddisfazione.
> Lo conosco da nove mesi, stiamo insieme da sei... lui si era innamorato di me e io neanche me ne ero accorta... mi piaceva però mi ripetevo "lascialo stare è sposato".
> ...


che dire tesoro avrei potuto evidenziare ogni singola parola di tutto il tuo sfogo, stessa storia stesso copione e purtroppo tanto dolore e tante lacrime.
averlo saputo prima eh che una storia così eccitante era tanto dolorosa forse non ti saresti nemmeno imbarcata, aggiungo forse manco io.
consiglio???? difficile a darne, ma che dire fossi in te scapperei a gambe levate, prima che maturi tante decisioni, prima che desideri di separarsi, prima che faccia i conti se gli conviene, prima che si separi, prima che possa arrivare la tanto desiderata normalità riempirai una vasca da bagno di lacrime. e poi sempre che abbia intenzione di infilarsi in questo cammino.
se ti senti così forte, se senti che il sacrificio compenserà i benefici, se credi di poter rivestire il tuo ruolo per anni, fallo ma credo che puoi trovare uomini liberi che posso darti la serenità e la normalità perchè sei giovane. e valuta molto cio' che hai scritto, tu vuoi avere dei figli, credimi rifletti bene su questa cosa perchè ti potresti scontrare anche con un no, io non posso permettermi un altro figlio.
ti direi allontanati ma forzare la mano non porta a niente.
valuta quanto ti ami, cosa desideri per te stessa, alla fine sono pochi mesi di relazione, si soffre ma bisogna sempre optare per il male minore.


----------



## megliosola (22 Agosto 2010)

clelia ciao e benvenuta
guarda prova a metterla così: ti vivi la storia finchè dura (al max 1 anno o due) ma tieni ben presente che ti farà solo sprecare 1/2 anni della tua vita (se va bene...) in lacrime e passione
poi spera che non venga mai fuori...
sai com'è la moglie potrebbe volertelo mollare :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se tu vuoi stare con lui e vuoi che lui sia serio, sii seria.
> Non so che serietà ci sia nel prendere un appartamento:* è una dichiarazione di disponibilità incondizionata.*
> Se vuoi quel che dici devi scegliere e chiedere a lui di farlo.


 Sono d'accordo! Quoto anche bruja!
Ma come ti è passato per la testa di prendere un appartamento da usare come albergo????
Ma dico non ti rendi conto di quanto ti abbia infinocchiata??
Cioè rifletti: ha moglie e figli a casa, tu sempre disponibile, sbavi dietro ogni sms, non ha più nemmeno l'incombenza di trovare l'abergo..ma perchè mai dovrebbe cambiare il suo status. Ok non lo conosco, ma di certo questa persona non brilla per affidabilità eh.
Senza contare che gli è convenuto si prendere un appartamento, l'unico rischio è la fotocopia del suo documento in mano al proprietario, perchè suppongo che non sia un problema per lui far uscire 125€ senza dare nell'occhio, in ogni caso molto meno rischioso dell'andare in albergo.



cleliadargento ha detto:


> E' ovvio che se non avessi voluto altri punti di vista non avrei scritto su un forum i miei pensieri, vi ringrazio... però quello che provo dove me lo metto? Come me lo faccio passare? E poi soprattutto come mi dovrò comportare in seguito quando continuerò a vederlo per via delle prove musicali?


 Come te lo fai passare? Ma scusa...è la prima volta che t'innamori? 
Il metodo è lo stesso, sie per le cotte da 16enne (quelle che ti crolla il mondo addosso...in realtà è solo caduto un bicchiere sul piede), sia per gli amori adulti: decisione, volontà è  costanza, tempo! Prima decidi, poi t'impegni a mantenere questa decisone, e infine il tempo fa il resto.



> Io non provo odio per lui, nè rancore... solo che non ha il coraggio di certe scelte... che neppure pretendo però almeno capire qual è la sua volontà...quello si.


 Ehm...credo che tu stia sbagliando: lui non è che non ha il coraggio, non vuole scegliere! E' diverso. 
La sua volotà è chiara.



> Mi infastidisce il fatto che voglia comportarsi come il mio fidanzato, quindi molto presente, conosce i miei amici, mette bocca in tutto... e poi debba andar via e dare la priorità alle sue cose che spesso neanche mi racconta.


 Che lui voglia o no...certe cose gliele permetti tu. Gli stai dando una libertà d'azione sulla tua vita che non gli compete...non gli compterebbe nemmeno se fosse libero!




> Non dimenticate che dietro allo schermo c'è una persona innamorata... che del reddito, della causa di separazione, dei problemi economici non se ne frega assolutamente NULLA... questi problemi qui si risolvono tutti.


 Invece dovresti fregartene...


----------



## aristocat (22 Agosto 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> però quello che provo dove me lo metto? Come me lo faccio passare? E poi soprattutto *come mi dovrò comportare in seguito quando continuerò a vederlo per via delle prove musicali?*


Cara coetanea Clelia,
ascolta, per fortuna non è un tuo collega di lavoro che devi ritrovarti davanti ogni ora di ogni giorno ... 

in quel caso sarebbe più difficile (ma non impossibile) fare un lavoro interiore di consapevolezza e magari progressivo distacco da lui.
Anche perchè non è mai facile ottenere un cambio di reparto o trovare un nuovo lavoro... devi fare i conti con la continua vicinanza fisica - logistica; che può voler dire tanto ... :sonar:

Ma, ecco, in questo caso mi par di capire che è solo uno del gruppo della tua classe di musica dopo-lavoro? Che volendo, puoi perdere di vista anche domani, se ti andasse di cambiare hobby .

Allora comprenderai che il problema non sono le lezioni di musica "galeotte", ma quello che c'è dentro te stessa.
Ti aspetta un lungo doloroso percorso. Comunque il momento delle scelte credo che arrivi, eccome. Mese più, mese meno. 

In bocca al lupo, davvero.
ari


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> E' ovvio che se non avessi voluto altri punti di vista non avrei scritto su un forum i miei pensieri, vi ringrazio... però quello che provo dove me lo metto? Come me lo faccio passare? E poi soprattutto come mi dovrò comportare in seguito quando continuerò a vederlo per via delle prove musicali? Io non provo odio per lui, nè rancore... solo che non ha il coraggio di certe scelte... che neppure pretendo però almeno capire qual è la sua volontà...quello si. Mi infastidisce il fatto che voglia comportarsi come il mio fidanzato, quindi molto presente, conosce i miei amici, mette bocca in tutto... e poi debba andar via e dare la priorità alle sue cose che spesso neanche mi racconta.
> Aspetto vostre considerazioni.
> P.s.
> Non dimenticate che dietro allo schermo c'è una persona innamorata... che del reddito, della causa di separazione, dei problemi economici non se ne frega assolutamente NULLA... questi problemi qui si risolvono tutti.


I problemi si risolvono tutti? Risolvili! 
Non ti ho voluto fare notare che avreste un basso reddito (tutto è da vedere anche che tipo di statale sia e poi tu, finito il praticantato non saresti messa male), ma metterti a contatto con la realtà concreta e pratica. Si parte da questioni legali e poi si affrontano i problemi legati agli affetti. O credi che  i rapporti tra lui e figli e moglie si risolverebbero senza conseguenze?
In questa situazione tu ignori i sentimenti della famiglia di lui (forse anche dei tuoi) e di lui verso la famiglia.
Io tengo conto che tu sei innamorata e soffriresti senza di lui. 
Tu tieni conto di come soffrirebbero gli altri se lui decidesse di star con te?
Sì?
Pensi che lo supererebbero?
E allora perché mai non dovresti superarlo tu ...tutto si supera nella vita. Figurati se non si supera una relazione di sei mesi...
Basta che in attesa di una decisione spontanea tu non ci butti anni ed energie...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> mmm...
> non sempre è così, lo sai.
> Il mio diceva "ne ho bisogno"... e scusava qualunque cosa faceva contro di me.
> Ma il mio era/è (?) innamorato.
> ...


 No il tuo era ed *è* innamorato di se stesso e del suo egoismo. Ha fatto soffrire te e l'altra e in mezzo ci sguazzava da sultano e adesso ...continua a fregarsene di te e di lei.
Lei ...era stata avvertita . Tu no ..ma ora dovresti aver aperto gli occhi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> che dire tesoro avrei potuto evidenziare ogni singola parola di tutto il tuo sfogo, stessa storia stesso copione e purtroppo tanto dolore e tante lacrime.
> averlo saputo prima eh che una storia così eccitante era tanto dolorosa forse non ti saresti nemmeno imbarcata, aggiungo forse manco io.
> *consiglio???? difficile a darne, ma che dire fossi in te scapperei a gambe levate*, prima che maturi tante decisioni, prima che desideri di separarsi, prima che faccia i conti se gli conviene, prima che si separi, prima che possa arrivare la tanto desiderata normalità riempirai una vasca da bagno di lacrime. e poi sempre che abbia intenzione di infilarsi in questo cammino.
> se ti senti così forte, se senti che il sacrificio compenserà i benefici, se credi di poter rivestire il tuo ruolo per anni, fallo ma credo che puoi trovare uomini liberi che posso darti la serenità e la normalità perchè sei giovane. e valuta molto cio' che hai scritto, tu vuoi avere dei figli, credimi rifletti bene su questa cosa perchè ti potresti scontrare anche con un no, io non posso permettermi un altro figlio.
> ...


 Quoto.
Io non sono solo quella dei sacchi neri (per Clelia: li consiglio alle mogli e mariti di certi traditori...), ma sono anche quella delle 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e via.....​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

A tutti.
Ma voi alla storia della moglie traditrice, che non fanno sesso da anni della famiglia di facciata (per la quale però si dà da fare correndo per suocera e cognata ...(com'è la cognata?)) ci credete?


----------



## dave.one (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A tutti.
> Ma voi alla storia della moglie traditrice, che non fanno sesso da anni della famiglia di facciata (per la quale però si dà da fare correndo per suocera e cognata ...(com'è la cognata?)) ci credete?


A questo punto, e dopo i vari succedimenti, che differenza farebbe? Il fatto è ... fatto, tutto ciò che vi gravita attorno è pura ipocrisia; crederci non cambierebbe lo stato delle cose.
La coscienza, a volte, sa essere un aiuto prezioso, ma tanti non sanno dov'è, ma sanno che è troppo faticoso cercarla (per non parlare di ascoltarla una volta trovata...).


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sorvoliamo sulle cose che lui dice che fanno parte del "Manuale del perfetto traditore" sul fatto che l'importanza che ci dà una persona si misura da quello che fa. Srovoliamo.
> Quanti anni hai? Lui quanti anni ha?
> Perché un "nido d'amore" non hai una casa? Tu con chi vivi?
> Chi paga l'affitto? A chi è intestato il contratto e che tipo di contratto è?
> Normale che non voglia le chiavi, c'è il rischio che le trovi la moglie.


Ma esiste un manuale Persa?
Devo avere quel libro immantinente XD


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma esiste un manuale Persa?
> Devo avere quel libro immantinente XD


 Non l'hai scritto tu?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' così difficile aiutarti anche volendolo fare con intenzione ed affetto.
> 
> Tu vuoi sentirti dire che cosa fare per tenerti quest'uomo, ma la verità é che se quest'uomo avesse voluto non avrebbe avuto bisogno di alcun pretesto oltre all'amore che ti portava.
> 
> ...


Lucidissima e crudissima analisi.
Dissento solo su un punto: esistono coppie in cui non si fa più sesso da anni, per un sacco di ragioni. 
A me stupisce solo una cosa.
Ragazzi la storia è fresca: tutto troppo in fretta, secondo me, si sbollisce tutto al primo soffiar di vento gelido. Si fa presto dire ti amo eh Clelia?
Per giocarti bene la partita, stampa queste parole di Bruja e sappi che se le acque si faranno cattive capiterà solo questo.
Dalla mia esperienza posso dirti solo questo, dato che la mia lei era single e aveva la tua età. 
All'inizio era un sogno: lei incarnava sopra ogni altra donna che avessi mai incontrato, il di più e il meglio. Era oltre la donna che avessi mai sognato. Così serate e nottate fantastiche. Tournè assieme in giro per il mondo. Volammo. Poi iniziò anche lei a mettermi difronte al lato tristo, voleva più compagnia, più condivisione, iniziò a tenere il broncio con: "Tanto tu non divorzieresti mai per me...ecc..ecc...". " Peccato non averti conosciuto prima!". E tutto andò a puttane. Non avrei mai pensato che lei non trovasse vantaggioso godersi il meglio di me, e relegare a mia moglie il peggio. No lei voleva un uomo tutto per sè. Non riuscivo a capire dato il mio egoismo, che solo per me la situazione era ideale. Messo alle strette agii secondo ragioni di stato e responsabilità.

Ma non ho nessun problema ad ammettere che quella donna seppe valorizzare la mia persona meglio di chiunque altra avessi mai incontrato. 

Da lì mi dissi: Ok, conte, non ti innamorerai MAI più di donne single, da sposato. 

Poi cazzo ti parlo da musicista: alle prove si va concentrati eh?
Anche lei era musicista, e ancora mi ricordo le notti passate ad ascoltare e commentare dischi. 

Per me Clelia corri troppo.
Ti ci vorrebbe una vita indipendente e molto incasinata, che ridimensionasse certe cose.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non l'hai scritto tu?


No: 
Io ho scritto in vita mia questi tre testi:
" La polisemia dell'inaudito", fu un flop e cambiai genere.
Dopo l'ampio saggio: " Tutte le donne son troie ma non san di esserlo", ho scritto: " Diario di un vecchio porco", e " Per chi suona la carampana".
Ora sto scrivendo le rules, a 4 mani con la Matraini sotto lo pseudonimo di Contero.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No:
> Io ho scritto in vita mia questi tre testi:
> " La polisemia dell'inaudito", fu un flop e cambiai genere.
> Dopo l'ampio saggio: " Tutte le donne son troie ma non san di esserlo", ho scritto: " Diario di un vecchio porco", e " Per chi suona la carampana".
> Ora sto scrivendo le rules, a 4 mani con la Matraini sotto lo pseudonimo di Contero.


Accidenti adesso giro tutte le librerie che conosco per trovarli, oggi è una triste giornata sono certa mi tirerebbero un po' su di morale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Accidenti adesso giro tutte le librerie che conosco per trovarli, oggi è una triste giornata sono certa mi tirerebbero un po' su di morale


 Leggi "L'abitudine d'amare" di Doris Lessing.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> E' ovvio che se non avessi voluto altri punti di vista non avrei scritto su un forum i miei pensieri, vi ringrazio... però quello che provo dove me lo metto? Come me lo faccio passare? E poi soprattutto come mi dovrò comportare in seguito quando continuerò a vederlo per via delle prove musicali? Io non provo odio per lui, nè rancore... solo che non ha il coraggio di certe scelte... *che neppure pretendo però almeno capire qual è la sua volontà...quello si*. Mi infastidisce il fatto che voglia comportarsi come il mio fidanzato, quindi molto presente, conosce i miei amici, mette bocca in tutto... e poi debba andar via e dare la priorità alle sue cose che spesso neanche mi racconta.
> Aspetto vostre considerazioni.
> P.s.
> Non dimenticate che dietro allo schermo c'è una persona innamorata... che del reddito, della causa di separazione, dei problemi economici non se ne frega assolutamente NULLA... questi problemi qui si risolvono tutti.


Credo che la sua volontà sia abb chiara. Non credo lascerà la moglie e devo dar ragione a chi ti dice che la storia dell'appartamento nè è la prova. mi sembra che lui abbia la situazione ideale, la sua bella famiglia e te disposta a correre da lui, senza fargli correre grossi rischi, quando vuole.
non so cosa consigliarti. ma credo che tu debba capire se sei disposta a restargli vicino alle sue condizioni, ma deve essere quello che fa felice anche te, altrimenti sei così giovane da aver il diritto di farti una vita nuova al fianco di un uomo per cui tu arrivi prima di qualsiasi altra cosa.
Sai sono scelte. La zia di una mia amica aveva 20 anni quando ha iniziato a frequentare un uomo sposato con figli. Lui stava lontano da casa per lavoro e passavano diverso tempo insieme. ma non c'è stato mai un Natale un Capodanno, e lui all'inizio diceva le stesse cose che dice il tuo. Poi messo sotto pressione ha ammesso che mai avrebbe lasciato la sua famiglia. Bè lei ha smesso di chiedere, è stata con lui 40 anni così, accettando i suoi ritagli di tempo. Sai penso non l'abbia mai tradito. Era una gran bella donna, lo è ancora, ma ha sempre detto che l'amore della sua vita era quella e ancora adesso si dice felice della sua decisione


----------



## geisha (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Io non sono solo quella dei sacchi neri (per Clelia: li consiglio alle mogli e mariti di certi traditori...), ma sono anche quella delle
> 
> 
> ...


cavoli Persa son belline dove l'hai scovate?


----------



## geisha (22 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che la sua volontà sia abb chiara. Non credo lascerà la moglie e devo dar ragione a chi ti dice che la storia dell'appartamento nè è la prova. mi sembra che lui abbia la situazione ideale, la sua bella famiglia e te disposta a correre da lui, senza fargli correre grossi rischi, quando vuole.
> non so cosa consigliarti. ma credo che tu debba capire se sei disposta a restargli vicino alle sue condizioni, ma deve essere quello che fa felice anche te, altrimenti sei così giovane da aver il diritto di farti una vita nuova al fianco di un uomo per cui tu arrivi prima di qualsiasi altra cosa.
> Sai sono scelte. La zia di una mia amica aveva 20 anni quando ha iniziato a frequentare un uomo sposato con figli. Lui stava lontano da casa per lavoro e passavano diverso tempo insieme. ma non c'è stato mai un Natale un Capodanno, e lui all'inizio diceva le stesse cose che dice il tuo. Poi messo sotto pressione ha ammesso che mai avrebbe lasciato la sua famiglia. Bè lei ha smesso di chiedere, è stata con lui 40 anni così, accettando i suoi ritagli di tempo. Sai penso non l'abbia mai tradito. Era una gran bella donna, lo è ancora, ma ha sempre detto che l'amore della sua vita era quella e ancora adesso si dice felice della sua decisione


beh se è per quello io conosco una ragazza, oddio era ragazz,  che dopo 12 anni come amante è diventata convivente......... ma chiedete a lei che anni sono stati........lei ti direbbe di M.....


----------



## geisha (22 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No:
> Io ho scritto in vita mia questi tre testi:
> " La polisemia dell'inaudito", fu un flop e cambiai genere.
> Dopo l'ampio saggio: " Tutte le donne son troie ma non san di esserlo", ho scritto: " Diario di un vecchio porco", e " Per chi suona la carampana".
> Ora sto scrivendo le rules, a 4 mani con la Matraini sotto lo pseudonimo di Contero.


 eh insomma titoli interessanti.......sono ebook o libreria?


----------



## lele51 (22 Agosto 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> salve a tutti, traditi e traditori... io sono *"l'altra"... quella che l'ha fatto innamorare e gli ha sconvolto la vita, gli ha mescolato i pensieri, che lo ama.
> L'altra ... quella che conta meno di tutti! quella che conta meno dei figli, viene dopo le esigenze familiari, gli impegni di lavoro ecc.
> L'altra quella che sono tre notti che vorrebbe andare a dormire normalmente e non fa altro che piangere... di rabbia, di dolore, di insoddisfazione.*
> Lo conosco da nove mesi, stiamo insieme da sei... lui si era innamorato di me e io neanche me ne ero accorta... mi piaceva però mi ripetevo "lascialo stare è sposato".
> ...


Non ho tempo per leggere cosa ti rispondono le belle persone del forum... credo che devi centrare tutto in quello che senti (in neretto sopra) questo dovrebbe bastare a farti capire il tuo ruolo e il tuo futuro... credo che dovresti avere più rispetto per te stessa... in bocca al lupo.
Lele


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> beh se è per quello io conosco una ragazza, oddio era ragazz, che dopo 12 anni come amante è diventata convivente......... ma chiedete a lei che anni sono stati........lei ti direbbe di M.....


Quello che cercavo di dire era appunto questo. Secondo me al momento non ci sono i presupposti perchè il loro rapporto cambi. Quindi lei deve capire se può andare avanti così senza pretendere altro oppure no. C'è chi ha scelto di accontentarsi e non si è pentita ma credo sia una scelta difficile e che porta a tanti momenti bui.
Io cercavo di dirle di non aspettarsi niente di più di quello che ha ora e capire se è quello che vuole per il resto della vita


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Leggi "L'abitudine d'amare" di Doris Lessing.


Grazie mille, mi piace molto leggere lo prenderò in considerazione la prossima volta che vado in libreria


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> cavoli Persa son belline dove l'hai scovate?


 google > scarpe corsa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che cercavo di dire era appunto questo. Secondo me al momento non ci sono i presupposti perchè il loro rapporto cambi. Quindi lei deve capire se può andare avanti così senza pretendere altro oppure no. C'è chi ha scelto di accontentarsi e non si è pentita ma credo sia una scelta difficile e che porta a tanti momenti bui.
> Io cercavo di dirle di non aspettarsi niente di più di quello che ha ora e capire se è quello che vuole per il resto della vita


 E' il primo passo.
La responsabilità verso se stessa.
Poi la comprensione perché, nel caso, vuole una situazione collaterale.
Terzo passo (terzo?) rendersi condapevole delle responsabilità nei confronti degli altri.
C'è anche nei cinema The box che poi è una variante di Un mandatino per Teo che ricorda le responsabilità individuali anche più vaste.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Agosto 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> Amare solo per il gusto di farlo non è amare è godere. .



Benvenuta, Clelia.
Questo è il succo della questione: la risposta è tutta qui.
Non è amore. E' consumismo sentimental - sessuale.
E tu ci stai a metterti sullo scaffale con il prezzo addosso? (e credimi, non è una somma alta...ma solo quella che lui è disposto a pagare, qualche sms, qualche sviolinata, qualche albergo...che magari pure dividete tsk!)

Forza, lascialo!!! E non ricadere piu' in queste trappole, mai piu'!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai sono scelte. La zia di una mia amica aveva 20 anni quando ha iniziato a frequentare un uomo sposato con figli. Lui stava lontano da casa per lavoro e passavano diverso tempo insieme. ma non c'è stato mai un Natale un Capodanno, e lui all'inizio diceva le stesse cose che dice il tuo. Poi messo sotto pressione ha ammesso che mai avrebbe lasciato la sua famiglia. Bè lei ha smesso di chiedere, è* stata con lui 40 anni così, accettando i suoi ritagli di tempo. *Sai penso non l'abbia mai tradito. Era una gran bella donna, lo è ancora, ma ha sempre detto che l'amore della sua vita era quella e ancora adesso si dice felice della sua decisione




Una storia horror!!!:mexican:


----------



## Verena67 (22 Agosto 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> la casa l'ho trovata io... gli è piaciuta subito. Paghiamo metà per uno. Il contratto non c'è... è un signore che affitta massimo per un anno però ha voluto la fotocopia del suo documento. Paghiamo a metà anche le utenze. Io ho 28 anni, praticante avvocato, non mi pagano, vivo con i miei. Lui 39, statale.


i soldi della garconniere tienili per te, lui mandalo a stendere con il suo lavoro fisso (soldi rubati alla famiglia, pensa te! Magari la moglie pensa che lui faccia con quei soldi un fondo pensionistico, e invece....), tu pensa a superare l'esame di stato!:up:


----------



## tinkerbell (22 Agosto 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> *salve a tutti, traditi e traditori... io sono "l'altra"... quella che l'ha fatto innamorare e gli ha sconvolto la vita, gli ha mescolato i pensieri, che lo ama.*
> *L'altra ... quella che conta meno di tutti! quella che conta meno dei figli, viene dopo le esigenze familiari, gli impegni di lavoro ecc.*
> *L'altra quella che sono tre notti che vorrebbe andare a dormire normalmente e non fa altro che piangere... di rabbia, di dolore, di insoddisfazione.*
> *Lo conosco da nove mesi, stiamo insieme da sei... lui si era innamorato di me e io neanche me ne ero accorta... mi piaceva però mi ripetevo "lascialo stare è sposato".*
> ...


Anche io ho cominciato con 1 giorno, 1 settimana, 1 mese, 6 mesi..... quel I giorno si è trasformato in più di 8 anni.....8 anni di attese, di promesse, di bugie sue, di mia vita cristallizzata, di mio giustificarlo perchè poverino mi ama, ha due bimbe, ha una moglie che non lo capisce ma che è incapace di vivere senza il suo apporto domestico.... ho giustificato e arricchito la sua vita per 8 anni depredando la mia.... mi son svegliata a 39 anni senza aver costruito nulla, dovendomi dire davanti ad uno specchio che la colpa per essermi ridotta a tanto credula e sanguisuga vita (perchè, cosa altro è attendere l'infelicità di un'altra per costruire la propria di felicità...te lo sei chiesto? sei felice di esesre colei che spera che una donna tal quale a te si faccia del male ANCHE e non solo a causa tua?) è stata più mia che di quell'essere che tanto amavo ma che, in fin dei conti, era chiaro fin dal I istante che viveva togliendomi vita, entusiasmo, giovinezza, fertilità, sesso, esclusività e fedeltà (peraltro solo mia...perchè poi chi fa certe cose una volta, spesso non si ferma alla I conquista....e nond irti certa del suo comportamento, anche io lo ero....poi invece eravamo in 5 moglieu compresa a spartircelo negli ultimi 2 anni...una ignara dell'altra!!!)....
Parti da un presupposto sbagliato: la non chiarezza....
Lo ami...dice di amarti....bene, palla al centro...
Che lui si prenda la responsabilità di ciò che dice: se ti ama sul serio è con te che deve vivere, non con la legale compagna.... scommettiamo che se lo poni dinanzi ad una scelt5a non la farà? scommettiamo anche che se non terrai duro dopo un pò si ripresenterà da te per insinuarsi ancora in ciò che provi? purtroppo il clichè si ripete da cent'anni....
Lascia stare nuova amica.... lascia stare...che la vita reale sta dietro l'angolo, è meno pregna di batticuore e di lacrimoni e di incontri quanto più rubati quanto più intriganti e come tale sembra meno interessante ma, ti assicuro, quella è la normalità serena e appagante a cui tutti noi alla fin fine tendiamo.... e che solo chi ha tanto sofferto anche e soprattutto a causa del proprio non essersi amati (quelloc he io ho fatto per più di 8 anni....quello che tu stai facendo da pochi mesi!) sa apprezzare a pieno quando la riconosce.....
Guardati davanti ad uno specchio e chiediti se questo ruolo di altra a cui vien solo detto ti aggrada, se ti senti soddisfatta, costruttiva, donna oltre che femmina....chiediti se un uomo così che tradisce la propria famiglia, che ruba attimi, che getta parole importanti al vento sarebbe auspicabile ad una tua futura figlia o se costei si meriterebbe di meglio.... chieditelo...e risponditi la verità, da sola, davanti a te stessa....
La vita è oltre, ti assicuro!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (22 Agosto 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> la casa l'ho trovata io... gli è piaciuta subito. Paghiamo metà per uno. Il contratto non c'è... è un signore che affitta massimo per un anno però ha voluto la fotocopia del suo documento. Paghiamo a metà anche le utenze. Io ho 28 anni, praticante avvocato, non mi pagano, vivo con i miei. Lui 39, statale.


 La casa? non vuol dire nulla...costa meno di una stanza di albergo ed è più sicura...e, oltretutto, da a te l'impressione di aver voluto costruire qualcosa....conosco tutto questo per esserci passata.... non leggere certi eventi come segno di impegno, sono tutt'altro...


----------



## tinkerbell (22 Agosto 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> E' ovvio che se non avessi voluto altri punti di vista non avrei scritto su un forum i miei pensieri, vi ringrazio... però quello che provo dove me lo metto? Come me lo faccio passare? E poi soprattutto come mi dovrò comportare in seguito quando continuerò a vederlo per via delle prove musicali? Io non provo odio per lui, nè rancore... solo che non ha il coraggio di certe scelte... che neppure pretendo però almeno capire qual è la sua volontà...quello si. Mi infastidisce il fatto che voglia comportarsi come il mio fidanzato, quindi molto presente, conosce i miei amici, mette bocca in tutto... e poi debba andar via e dare la priorità alle sue cose che spesso neanche mi racconta.
> Aspetto vostre considerazioni.
> P.s.
> Non dimenticate che dietro allo schermo c'è una persona innamorata... che del reddito, della causa di separazione, dei problemi economici non se ne frega assolutamente NULLA... questi problemi qui si risolvono tutti.


 Quello che provi da 6 meis dove lo metti? dove l'ho messo io per averloprovato per 8 anni....quando con il tempo analizzerai quasi scindendo te stessa questa situzione e questo esempio di somma onestà che è l'uomo che ti sei trovata la verità farà sì che tu possa vederlo9 tal quale è in realtà: un uomo poco onesto, un uomo che mente, un uomo che mentendo non vorresti come marito di tua figlia o come tuo socio in affari o come compagno per la vita attendendo ogni istante che faccia a te ciò che ha già fatto con l'altra.... allora la stima di lui ti cadrà quasi sotto i piedi...allora sarà tempo di rileggere ogni promessa, ogni progetto, ogni piccola cosa fatta (non in esclusiva ma rubando ore al lavoro o mentendo alla famiglia) per te e con te nelal giusta prospettiva: piccole menzogne per prender tempo, per poter fruire di te e di ciò che tu provi per lui e magari anche di quello che lui prova per te (nesusno mette in dubbio che non ti voglia bene o non gli piaci...io ci son stata 8 anni: se gli facevo schifo o mi odiava penso mi avrebbe mandata a fare in bip, non credi? qualcosa pur c'era!)....
Quelloc he tu provi c'è, è reale, fa male: ma non devi viver in virtù di ciò che provi, non devi far sì che il sentimento o il dolore offuschi la vitra reale, la costruzione delal tua persona, del tuo futuro, della tua femminilità....DEVI costringerti a pesare oggettivamente a questo rapporto, sfrondandolo da orgasmi e da lacrime.....


----------



## tinkerbell (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A tutti.
> Ma voi alla storia della moglie traditrice, che non fanno sesso da anni della famiglia di facciata (per la quale però si dà da fare correndo per suocera e cognata ...(com'è la cognata?)) ci credete?


Io non ci ho mai creduto...infatti dopo 3 anni è venuta fuori anche la II figlia! Nonostante tutto osno rimasta presa dal vortice....vortice in cui anche la nostra amica se continua così sarà preda....di se stessa...


----------



## geisha (22 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Io non ci ho mai creduto...infatti dopo 3 anni è venuta fuori anche la II figlia! Nonostante tutto osno rimasta presa dal vortice....vortice in cui anche la nostra amica se continua così sarà preda....di se stessa...


già......... no comment


----------



## Luigi III (22 Agosto 2010)

Cara Clelia, ho letto la tua storia e quel che tutti ti hanno consigliato, ossia di mollarlo, riprenderti la tua vita e iniziare ad amare te stessa. In particolare credo che Tinkerbell ti abbia detto tutto: le sue parole dovrebbero essere scolpite a mo' di epitaffio all'apertura di questo forum. Il volto vero del tradimento è questo, è la sofferenza che provi, ben diversa dalla sensazione di volare che avevi inizialmente. Ricordati che l'innamoramento è solo uno stadio temporaneo e che esso prima o poi finisce. L'amore vero, invece, è altro; è volontà, responsabilità, senso del dovere. Ma lui queste cose non te le darà mai. Hai 29 anni, una buona prospttiva di carriera, frequenti - da quanto ho intuito - ambienti stimolanti, insomma esistono tutte le premesse perché tu incontri una persona che ti ami davvero e con cui costruire qualcosa di importante. Del resto tu stessa hai già capito che il vostro rapporto porta godimento fisico, ma non vero amore. Pensaci prima di rovinarti la vita.


----------



## Daniele (22 Agosto 2010)

hai 28 anni e sei entrata in un gioco d'amore finto e di sesso vero, null'altro.
Adesso ti dico una cosa simpatica dal mio punto di vista e poi guarda un poco se potrebbe essere rvesciato per te.
Io adesso non ho troppo piacere di andare al mare, sinceramente mi disturba un poco ma non perchè mi faccia schifo, non proprio, ma perchè amo la mia ragazza e però vedo certe cose che non si possono non notare . Ok, fossi single noto che in quell spiaggia (Trapani per l'esattezza) ci ragazzuole che mi miacevano fisicamente c'erano assai, anche se solo una su 10 potesse interessarmi come carattere e solo a poche potessi interessare io ho visto che di persone interessanti a cui interessare c'è pieno il circondario. Ok, adesso guardiamo il fatto, tu adesso hai questo rapporto finto di amante...non preferiresti un migliore e più giovane compagno magari più interessante e magari più attraente e magari meno impegnato con un'altra? C'è pieno il mondo carissima e mi chiedo allora, che ci fai dentro questa storia? Sei per caso una insicura?


----------



## Abigail (22 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> beh se è per quello io conosco una ragazza, oddio era ragazz,  che dopo 12 anni come amante è diventata convivente......... ma chiedete a lei che anni sono stati........lei ti direbbe di M.....


una su mille ce la faaaaaaaaaaaaa:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (22 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> una su mille ce la faaaaaaaaaaaaa:mrgreen:


 Io invece mi chiedo che cosa abbia mai fatto la moglie di lui per meritarsi 12 anni di corna...mah...:unhappy:
No comment quella di 40 anni...


----------



## Abigail (22 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io invece mi chiedo che cosa abbia mai fatto la moglie di lui per meritarsi 12 anni di corna...mah...:unhappy:
> No comment quella di 40 anni...


era una battuta eli!


----------



## Micia (22 Agosto 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> E' ovvio che se non avessi voluto altri punti di vista non avrei scritto su un forum i miei pensieri, vi ringrazio... però quello che provo dove me lo metto? Come me lo faccio passare? E poi soprattutto come mi dovrò comportare in seguito quando continuerò a vederlo per via delle prove musicali? Io non provo odio per lui, nè rancore... solo che non ha il coraggio di certe scelte... che neppure pretendo però almeno capire qual è la sua volontà...quello si. Mi infastidisce il fatto che voglia comportarsi come il mio fidanzato, quindi molto presente, conosce i miei  amici, mette bocca in tutto... e poi debba andar via e dare la priorità alle sue cose che spesso neanche mi racconta.
> Aspetto vostre considerazioni.
> P.s.
> Non dimenticate che dietro allo schermo c'è una persona innamorata... che del reddito, della causa di separazione, dei problemi economici non se ne frega assolutamente NULLA... questi problemi qui si risolvono tutti.






Ciao Clelia. è stato per me importante leggere un qualcosa di piu' di te e soprattutto delle tue sensazioni, la domanda dello spacco era un prestesto per farti scrivere qualcosa di piu' .

Quindi ecco che i hai dato altri elementi, non tanto per capire quello che provi tu , perchè sei bella che cotta e abbrustolita ben bene, com'è  giusto che sia, ma per riuscire a leggere meglio il comportamento di LUi nei tuoi confronti.


ecco cio' che mi ha colpito:

in rosso :_ lui non ha il coraggio delle sue scelte.
_
in verde: _pero' almeno capire la sua volontà_

e in ultimo: _lui da priorità alle sue cose che spesso nemmmeno ti dice.
_


e cosi dal mio punto di vista ti rispondo 

Clelia, lui non ha il coraggio che gli chiedi , perchè in realtà tu NON lo metti nella condizione di scegliere. Tu ci sei . quale coraggio dovrebbe tirare fuori tesoro? te ne sei andata? No. sei li'. non si deve nemmeno sbattere per cercare la tana, figurati che sforzo di coraggio puo' dimostrare. il coraggio di tenersi un paio di chiavi e rischiare di risponderne ?

lui questo coraggio non ne ha. pensa quanto è generoso a dimostrare il coraggio di amarti... perchè per amare bisogna avere due palle cosi! e tu lo sai.



2. Legittimamente la tua ragione ti dice " cacchio  Clelia, ma almeno potresti capire la quello che cavolo vuole! quello che pretende da te, non puo' entrare nella tua giornata, entrare nella tua vita, e poi uscirne senza un progetto , vivendo alla gionata, pretendendo da te quello che tu non puoi pretendere da lui.

lui conosce i tuoi amici, tu no.

tu sei libera  in qualsiasi momento, Lui no.

Tu gli racconti tutto di te, e lui no.


la tua ragione non annebbia la vista , ti permette di osservarli vedi..li hai descritti..

 i tuoi sentimenti , invece, sentono il bisogno di negarli per non soffrire per la paura di un abbandono.

paura di ritrovarti sola.

Sola con Clelia che suona, che lavora, che ha interessi, che è bella , che è giovane, che è vitale.


la  TUA ragione tutto questo lo sa. 

Perchè allora non la sostieni e metti lui nella condizione di scegliere con quello stesso  coraggio che ricerchi da lui 

Come? Convincendoti del fatto che se non lo farai tu ora, prima o poi tu la sua scelta la potrai subire. e allora quella parte di te che chiamiamo sentimento soffrirà mille volte di piu' di quanto stai soffrendo ora.

perchè ti darai della sorda,perchè la ragione ti aveva avvertita!

della ceca, perchè la ragione ti faceva vedere!

della sorda, perchè i suoi silenzi  non li volevi ascoltare!



La tua ragione sa meglio di me quello che dovresti fare cara amica , ti direbbe che innanzi tutto quel contratto lo dovresti recidere.

E poi ti direbbe pure di recidere la frequentazione con lui.

CLelia, *e se dopo tutto questo * ma dopo ...solo DOPO aver 

azzerato tutto questo,  per poterlo mettere   nella condizione di scegliere 

*con coraggio * vedrai che  allora tu potrai dare RAGIONE O ALLA TUA 

PARTE RAZIONALE CHE NON VUOLE SOFFRIRE AD OLTRANZA, OPPURE A 

QUELLA PARTE DI SENTIMENTO CHE SARA' FINALMENTE ONORATO COME MERITA DI ESSERLO!
 in bocca a te stessa Clelia!


----------



## Amarax (22 Agosto 2010)

lele51 ha detto:


> Non ho tempo per leggere cosa ti rispondono le belle persone del forum... credo che devi centrare tutto in quello che senti (in neretto sopra) questo dovrebbe bastare a farti capire il tuo ruolo e il tuo futuro... credo che dovresti avere più rispetto per te stessa... in bocca al lupo.
> Lele


 
Ciao leleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
Un bacione forte a te ed alla splendida figliolanza:up:


----------



## Amarax (22 Agosto 2010)

Come vedi piano piano sono usciti fuori i vari aspetti su cui pensare un po'...
Ognuno di noi, traditori e traditi, i ha esposto il proprio punto di vista, frutto del dolore e dell'esperienza vissuta.
Rifletti bene su cosa vuoi fare della tua vita.
E ...anche io sono qui a leggerti.


----------



## Micia (22 Agosto 2010)

un punto rosso . commento :"acida "



risposta: hai ragione ne vado fiera.


----------



## Abigail (22 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> un punto rosso . commento :"acida "
> 
> 
> 
> risposta: hai ragione ne vado fiera.


mettiti in coda. Me stanno a rovinà la media:mrgreen:

seriamente: che il tuo post potesse dare adito come commento a solo questo è veramente da poveretti.
E ora datemene pure altri


----------



## Amarax (22 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mettiti in coda. Me stanno a rovinà la media:mrgreen:
> 
> seriamente: che il tuo post potesse dare adito come commento a solo questo è veramente da poveretti.
> E ora datemene pure altri


Quando leggo che lo fate  lo faccio anche io e ho trovato...una virgola!!

non capisco cosa possa significare...


----------



## Micia (22 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mettiti in coda. Me stanno a rovinà la media:mrgreen:
> 
> seriamente: che il tuo post potesse dare adito come commento a solo questo è veramente da poveretti.
> E ora datemene pure altri




tessora, sono commenti che danno per ragioni che non possono confessare.


e mo' me ne arriverà un secondo, anzi domani. stasera non ha  piu bombe da sparare su di me.


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

. 


> All'inizio era un sogno: lei incarnava sopra ogni altra donna che avessi mai incontrato, il di più e il meglio. Era oltre la donna che avessi mai sognato. Così serate e nottate fantastiche. Tournè assieme in giro per il mondo. Volammo. Poi iniziò anche lei a mettermi difronte al lato tristo, voleva più compagnia, più condivisione, iniziò a tenere il broncio con: "Tanto tu non divorzieresti mai per me...ecc..ecc...". " Peccato non averti conosciuto prima!". E tutto andò a puttane. Non avrei mai pensato che lei non trovasse vantaggioso godersi il meglio di me,


Conte...piu'  o meno la storia ando' cosi anche col coinquilino ( solo per offrirti "dati" che anche per me costituivano certezze ) musicisti..condivisione...singoli entrambi...le solite palle...e poi l'incapacità di uno dei due? di entrambi? non importa capire questo..il risultato è lo stesso. 

le promesse d'amore  richiedono sforzi di volontà. di umiltà. di disponibilità, di gentilezza,  di un sacco di robe che ci raccontiamo tutti i giorni....quindi nessun rimpianto Conte...nessuno puo' dire come davvero sarebbe andata se avessi potuto scegliere francesca piuttosto che carolina.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> salve a tutti, traditi e traditori... io sono "l'altra"... quella che l'ha fatto innamorare e gli ha sconvolto la vita, gli ha mescolato i pensieri, che lo ama.
> L'altra ... quella che conta meno di tutti! quella che conta meno dei figli, viene dopo le esigenze familiari, gli impegni di lavoro ecc.
> L'altra quella che sono tre notti che vorrebbe andare a dormire normalmente e non fa altro che piangere... di rabbia, di dolore, di insoddisfazione.
> Lo conosco da nove mesi, stiamo insieme da sei... lui si era innamorato di me e io neanche me ne ero accorta... mi piaceva però mi ripetevo "lascialo stare è sposato".
> ...


 
Ecco per quale motivo fin'ora non mi sono buttato in un'altra storia. Io pure tradito, io pure con il desiderio di provare ancora dei sentimenti veri, intensi........
Perchè cavolo dovrei tirare di mezzo qualcun altro nei miei casini? Oramai la mia famigia è un guinzaglio corto, e non ci posso fare nulla, inutile che vada a legare altri alla mia stessa catena.


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> salve a tutti, traditi e traditori... io sono "l'altra"... quella che l'ha fatto innamorare e gli ha sconvolto la vita, gli ha mescolato i pensieri, che lo ama.
> L'altra ... quella che conta meno di tutti! quella che conta meno dei figli, viene dopo le esigenze familiari, gli impegni di lavoro ecc.
> L'altra quella che sono tre notti che vorrebbe andare a dormire normalmente e non fa altro che piangere... di rabbia, di dolore, di insoddisfazione.
> Lo conosco da nove mesi, stiamo insieme da sei... lui si era innamorato di me e io neanche me ne ero accorta... mi piaceva però mi ripetevo "lascialo stare è sposato".
> ...


Mi duole dirtelo ma pare che 'sti sposati seguano un copione senza saltare una battuta. :unhappy::unhappy:
Mollalo ora, per limitare i  danni che inevitabilmente avrai.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> Conte...piu'  o meno la storia ando' cosi anche col coinquilino ( solo per offrirti "dati" che anche per me costituivano certezze ) musicisti..condivisione...singoli entrambi...le solite palle...e poi l'incapacità di uno dei due? di entrambi? non importa capire questo..il risultato è lo stesso.
> ...


Vero.
Ma ci sono giorni che mi sento un pusillanime e codardo per non aver avuto il coraggio di compiere quella scelta, spece per come sono andate le cose dopo a casa mia. Vabbè è andata così. Non si può passare la vita dietro un rimpianto d'amore perchè l'anima non cresce più, e la mia anima sta abbastanza in paralisi. Ma tu dici se avessi potuto scegliere, ecco io non potevo scegliere. Bene o male se ti sposi, scegli di vivere nel bene e nel male con quella persona. Troppo comodo dire, a non mi vai più bene, fuori dai coglioni me ne scelgo un altro. Del resto quelle volte che ho ricevuto dei danni per le scelte altrui, non ho mai ricevuto neppure un risarcimento.
Se rinuncio a qualcosa poi mi sento un povero coglione. Dati i risultati non ne valeva assolutamente la pena.


----------



## Eliade (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> era una battuta eli!


 Ah....sorry:mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Agosto 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> .


Quoto tutto quello che hanno detto gli altri.

Ti stai preparando anni persi dietro il nulla. Sei ancora in tempo, guardati bene dentro, guarda quanto vali davvero, se non riesci a deciderti da sola digli di decidere lui, così finalmente vedrai che stavi seguendo una chimera, e magari riuscirai a metterti il cuore in pace.

Mi spiace, certe storie nascono già come disastri annunciati, e mettersi con un uomo sposato è uno dei casi lampanti... quando non si è innamorati, me ne rendo conto.

Ciao


----------



## lele51 (23 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ciao leleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
> Un bacione forte a te ed alla splendida figliolanza:up:


Ciao carissima... altrettanto a te e in bocca al lupo come sempre.... Lele
:up:


----------



## geisha (23 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Quando leggo che lo fate lo faccio anche io e ho trovato...una virgola!!
> 
> non capisco cosa possa significare...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## geisha (23 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io invece mi chiedo che cosa abbia mai fatto la moglie di lui per meritarsi 12 anni di corna...mah...:unhappy:
> No comment quella di 40 anni...


d'aver sposato un marito senza palle! scusa la schiettezza.


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> d'aver sposato un marito senza palle! scusa la schiettezza.


Volevo scriverlo io:up:


----------



## geisha (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Volevo scriverlo io:up:


ah brava così ora la becco io le boule rouge!!!!!


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> ah brava così ora la becco io le boule rouge!!!!!


:carneval: le mie bastano e avanzano:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ecco per quale motivo fin'ora non mi sono buttato in un'altra storia. Io pure tradito, io pure con il desiderio di provare ancora dei sentimenti veri, intensi........
> Perchè cavolo dovrei tirare di mezzo qualcun altro nei miei casini? Oramai la mia famigia è un guinzaglio corto, e non ci posso fare nulla, inutile che vada a legare altri alla mia stessa catena.


Ma amico mio, magari trovi una che nei tuoi stessi guadi e ci si consola a vicenda. Almeno a me è capitato così.


----------



## geisha (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma amico mio, magari trovi una che nei tuoi stessi guadi e ci si consola a vicenda. Almeno a me è capitato così.


quella di alce la considero un'affermazione stimabile, conosce i propri limiti e sa che non è grado di gestire come te con tanta leggerezza una storia adulterina. tutto qui. non è consolarsi o meno.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> quella di alce la considero un'affermazione stimabile, conosce i propri limiti e sa che non è grado di gestire come te con tanta leggerezza una storia adulterina. tutto qui. non è consolarsi o meno.


Vero l'insostenibile leggerezza dell'essere.
Ammetto le mie storiette sono leggere.
Ma mi fanno ridere il cuore e mi distolgono da insani progetti.
Del resto che può fare un pover uomo?
Sono come D'Annunzio, che si travestiva da frate ed esordiva:
Sono un povero frate cercatore, fatemi la carità di un po' d'amore!
Allora sono convinto che l'unica che mi capisca per davvero sia Astro, che mi dice, dai Conte, fatti una delle tue storiette.
Del resto l'altra notte si rideva come pazzi sulle avventure con la Matraini e Messalina. 
Vero ho estremo bisogno di una delle mie storiette leggere.
Adulterio? E va ben dai nessuno è perfetto, ora capisco quel: 
" Ciò Conte, ho combinato na marachella!" della Matraini


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ecco per quale motivo fin'ora non mi sono buttato in un'altra storia. Io pure tradito, io pure con il desiderio di provare ancora dei sentimenti veri, intensi........
> Perchè cavolo dovrei tirare di mezzo qualcun altro nei miei casini? Oramai la mia famigia è un guinzaglio corto, e non ci posso fare nulla, inutile che vada a legare altri alla mia stessa catena.


 
questo post è cosi forte che mi vado a fare un bianco .mi devo rilassare.

alla salute di Alce.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> questo post è cosi forte che mi vado a fare un bianco .mi devo rilassare.
> 
> alla salute di Alce.


Grazie.
In realtà devo confessare che un rischio l'ho corso: ho frequentato una ragazza con la quale stava cominciando qualcosa di più serio di quello che mi sarei potuto permettere. Ho chiuso con decisione, lei c'è stata un po' malino ma è passata. Ringrazio solo di essere riuscito a fermarmi prima di fare troppi danni.


----------



## geisha (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero l'insostenibile leggerezza dell'essere.
> Ammetto le mie storiette sono leggere.
> Ma mi fanno ridere il cuore e mi distolgono da insani progetti.
> Del resto che può fare un pover uomo?
> ...


Non ti sto condannando ognuno è in grado di decidere per se.
Leggerezza perchè tu riesci evidentemente a non progettare e a viverle per quel che sono.
Quello che mi chiedo è se tutte le donne con cui sei stato l'hanno vissuta con cotanta leggerezza, se non hai a volte il rimorso di aver dato piacere e dolore contemporaneamente.


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Grazie.
> In realtà devo confessare che un rischio l'ho corso: ho frequentato una ragazza con la quale stava cominciando qualcosa di più serio di quello che mi sarei potuto permettere. Ho chiuso con decisione, lei c'è stata un po' malino ma è passata. Ringrazio solo di essere riuscito a fermarmi prima di fare troppi danni.


 

se stai meglio cosi, hai fatto la cosa giusta.

se...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Grazie.
> In realtà devo confessare che un rischio l'ho corso: ho frequentato una ragazza con la quale stava cominciando qualcosa di più serio di quello che mi sarei potuto permettere. Ho chiuso con decisione, lei c'è stata un po' malino ma è passata. Ringrazio solo di essere riuscito a fermarmi prima di fare troppi danni.


 Posso? 
Per me hai un legame troppo forte con tua moglie.
Ma su questo mi bastoni da anni.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> Non ti sto condannando ognuno è in grado di decidere per se.
> Leggerezza perchè tu riesci evidentemente a non progettare e a viverle per quel che sono.
> Quello che mi chiedo è se tutte le donne con cui sei stato l'hanno vissuta con cotanta leggerezza, se non hai a volte il rimorso di aver dato piacere e dolore contemporaneamente.


Certo che è stata cotanta leggerezza.
Per certe cose è necessaria da entrambi le parti.
Se ci fosse stato dolore, non sarebbero rimaste le risate e l'amicizia anche a distanza di anni no?
Ho scoperto che certe cose funzionano solo se si gioca alla pari.
Se uno dei due, tenta di sfruttare la situazione dell'altro son casini.
Poi non penso di essere fatto per i rapporti profondi, se trascino una donna dentro la voragine del mio intimo, poi lei inizierà a soffrire e a dire: " Vorrei tanto darti quello che ti serve, ma non ne sarò mai capace!".

Prova tu a declassare l'amore di una donna: la uccidi.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Posso?
> Per me hai un legame troppo forte con tua moglie.
> Ma su questo mi bastoni da anni.


Alce "capisce" sua moglie.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Alce "capisce" sua moglie.


 
E che ssò Mmandrake?! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Va là, Conte, è solo che la catena è più forte del collo.


----------



## Angel (23 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E che ssò Mmandrake?! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Va là, Conte, è solo che la catena è più forte del collo.


Già...come ti comprendo....e che catena :unhappy:


----------



## Angel (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Alce "capisce" sua moglie.


E la moglie?...che dici comprende Alce?.....comprenderebbe alla stessa maniera se si comportasse allo stesso modo di lei????........mio parere personale......ne dubito assai


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> E la moglie?...che dici comprende Alce?.....comprenderebbe alla stessa maniera se si comportasse allo stesso modo di lei????........mio parere personale......ne dubito assai


Alla mia signora basta solo che io mi comporti da bravo marito. Il resto non lo "assimila".
Quando sto bene pensa tra sè e sè: _"oh, meno male, le è passata",_ quando sono in crisi invece _"eh ma che cazzo, ancora con 'sta storia, uffa che palle!". _Non lo dice, certo, ma si vede chiaramente che lo pensa.Se le dico _"guarda che anche se ti sembra vada tutto bene, io sto male",_ lei mi risponde, tutta contrita _"lo so",_ dopodichè ricomincia a fare e dire quello che stava facendo o dicendo prima. Le ho chiesto aiuto mille volte, mille volte mi ha guardato come fossi una bestia rara.
Ora, quando c'è qualche dissidio, le rispondo: _"dato che devo fare tutto da solo, sopporta almeno qualche momento di stanchezza"._
Riguardo eventuali mie trasgressioni, attualmente tace a causa dei sensi di colpa, ma certo che se fossi stato io il primo a quest'ora sarei fuori dalla porta di sicuro. Ma in tutto questo non voglio tirarci terzi estranei e soprattutto innocenti.


----------



## geisha (23 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Alla mia signora basta solo che io mi comporti da bravo marito. Il resto non lo "assimila".
> Quando sto bene pensa tra sè e sè: _"oh, meno male, le è passata",_ quando sono in crisi invece _"eh ma che cazzo, ancora con 'sta storia, uffa che palle!". _Non lo dice, certo, ma si vede chiaramente che lo pensa.Se le dico _"guarda che anche se ti sembra vada tutto bene, io sto male",_ lei mi risponde, tutta contrita _"lo so",_ dopodichè ricomincia a fare e dire quello che stava facendo o dicendo prima. Le ho chiesto aiuto mille volte, mille volte mi ha guardato come fossi una bestia rara.
> Ora, quando c'è qualche dissidio, le rispondo: _"dato che devo fare tutto da solo, sopporta almeno qualche momento di stanchezza"._
> Riguardo eventuali mie trasgressioni, attualmente tace a causa dei sensi di colpa, ma certo che se fossi stato io il primo a quest'ora sarei fuori dalla porta di sicuro. Ma in tutto questo non voglio tirarci terzi estranei e soprattutto innocenti.


rimango perplessa di fronte ad ogni singola parola del tuo scritto.......
non dico niente perchè credo che molti mi possano aver preceduta ma ironicamente ti posso solo dire tradiscila così azzarate il contatore


----------



## Angel (23 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Alla mia signora basta solo che io mi comporti da bravo marito. Il resto non lo "assimila".
> Quando sto bene pensa tra sè e sè: _"oh, meno male, le è passata",_ quando sono in crisi invece _"eh ma che cazzo, ancora con 'sta storia, uffa che palle!". _Non lo dice, certo, ma si vede chiaramente che lo pensa.Se le dico _"guarda che anche se ti sembra vada tutto bene, io sto male",_ lei mi risponde, tutta contrita _"lo so",_ dopodichè ricomincia a fare e dire quello che stava facendo o dicendo prima. Le ho chiesto aiuto mille volte, mille volte mi ha guardato come fossi una bestia rara.
> Ora, quando c'è qualche dissidio, le rispondo: _"dato che devo fare tutto da solo, sopporta almeno qualche momento di stanchezza"._
> Riguardo eventuali mie trasgressioni, attualmente tace a causa dei sensi di colpa, ma certo che se fossi stato io il primo a quest'ora sarei fuori dalla porta di sicuro. Ma in tutto questo non voglio tirarci terzi estranei e soprattutto innocenti.


Alce che dirti...sembra na razza a parte fatte pure con lo stampino in serie :mexican:


----------



## Eliade (23 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> d'aver sposato un marito senza palle! scusa la schiettezza.


 Questo è senza dubbio palese..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Alce che dirti...sembra na razza a parte fatte pure con lo stampino in serie :mexican:


 Cosa dovrebbe o potrebbe fare secondo te.
Non dire quello che fa o non fa, ma quello che vorresti.


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Alla mia signora basta solo che io mi comporti da bravo marito. Il resto non lo "assimila".
> Quando sto bene pensa tra sè e sè: _"oh, meno male, le è passata",_ quando sono in crisi invece _"eh ma che cazzo, ancora con 'sta storia, uffa che palle!". _Non lo dice, certo, ma si vede chiaramente che lo pensa.Se le dico _"guarda che anche se ti sembra vada tutto bene, io sto male",_ lei mi risponde, tutta contrita _"lo so",_ dopodichè ricomincia a fare e dire quello che stava facendo o dicendo prima. Le ho chiesto aiuto mille volte, mille volte mi ha guardato come fossi una bestia rara.
> Ora, quando c'è qualche dissidio, le rispondo: _"dato che devo fare tutto da solo, sopporta almeno qualche momento di stanchezza"._
> Riguardo eventuali mie trasgressioni, attualmente tace a causa dei sensi di colpa, ma certo che se fossi stato io il primo a quest'ora sarei fuori dalla porta di sicuro. Ma in tutto questo non voglio tirarci terzi estranei e soprattutto innocenti.


ma perchè quando racconti de lcomportamento di tua moglie io mi irrito?!!

Lo so che non dovrei...e che dovrei tacere per una serie di motivi infiniti, ma le sue risposte mi fanno incazzare. ma di brutto eh...

e mi fai incazzare pure tu di riflesso, perchè mi rifletto...ma mandarcela no eh?

è inconcepibile che una persona che vive accanto a te da 20 anni alla richiesta di aiuto da parte tuo* cambi discorso*...è cosi che si fa un passo avanti?

Guarda Alce, io mi sono fatta 400 km., per farmi dire da uno stronzo laureato di strizzacervelli di coppia che è un comportamento dannosissimo in una relazione ( lo sapevo da me, ma ho provato anche questa ) , ma non fare lo zerbino perchè senno' vengo li' di persona e ti prendo a pedate.

*fai tutto cio' che ti fa stare meglio per te stesso e x il tuo ragazzo . punto.
*
il resto vada alla forca!!! ma quella vera !

un abbraccio, e scusa i toni concitati e magari inopportuni.  di queste sanguisuga emotivi  ne ho pieni gli zebedei.


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa dovrebbe o potrebbe fare secondo te.
> Non dire quello che fa o non fa, ma quello che vorresti.


giusta domanda.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

Cacchio, mi dispiace che sto facendo un po' troppo l'invadente in casa d'altri, ma do solo quest'ultima risposta, dai.

Non farò mai alcunché per "parificare i conti". E' una cosa idiota in sè.

Oltretutto, se per il puro gusto di fare "pari e patta" tiro pure di mezzo i sentimenti e le emozioni di una terza persona che con le mie menate nulla c'entra, sai che bella opinione di me stesso potrei avere dopo :unhappy:.

Mi è capitato, in questi due anni, di frequentare diverse donne, e con alcune ci sarebbe stata tranquillamente l'occasione di farsi una trombatina. Purtroppo mi ero già reso conto che ognuna di loro aveva i suoi bei problemi, e che io sarei stato solo un problema in più. Ho quindi sempre evitato. (tranne quella volta, ma sono corso ai ripari).
Se oggi mi trovassi davanti una persona senza troppe menate in testa non mi farei remore. Non provo alcun obbligo nei confronti di mia moglie, e se trombassi altrove riterrei doveroso solamente curarmi di non prendermi accidenti e non trasmetterli a lei di conseguenza.
..... Ma non voglio assolutamente rischiare di andare a scaricare le mie menate su nessuno, né sono in grado di sopportare menate altrui. Non adesso di sicuro.
Non sono assolutamente più zerbino nei confronti di mia moglie. Lo sono stato, ora non più. Le do la parvenza di "normalità", ne traggo serenità per mio figlio (evidentissima) ed un poco più di sollievo per me, perchè ora non taccio più. Non ho nemmeno bisogno di gridare, bastano due parole messe giuste.


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio, mi dispiace che sto facendo un po' troppo l'invadente in casa d'altri, ma do solo quest'ultima risposta, dai.
> 
> Non farò mai alcunché per "parificare i conti". E' una cosa idiota in sè.
> 
> ...


non immagini quanto piacere mi faccia leggere questo.

bravo papi.:up:


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

*Clelia.*

scusa l'ot.

ma dove stai ?


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> scusa l'ot.
> 
> ma dove stai ?


E' sparita prima ancora che le rubassi la scena. Boh


----------



## Eliade (23 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Alla mia signora basta solo che io mi comporti da bravo marito. Il resto non lo "assimila".
> Quando sto bene pensa tra sè e sè: _"oh, meno male, le è passata",_ quando sono in crisi invece _"eh ma che cazzo, ancora con 'sta storia, uffa che palle!". _Non lo dice, certo, ma si vede chiaramente che lo pensa.Se le dico _"guarda che anche se ti sembra vada tutto bene, io sto male",_ lei mi risponde, tutta contrita _"lo so",_ dopodichè ricomincia a fare e dire quello che stava facendo o dicendo prima. Le ho chiesto aiuto mille volte, mille volte mi ha guardato come fossi una bestia rara.
> Ora, quando c'è qualche dissidio, le rispondo: _"dato che devo fare tutto da solo, sopporta almeno qualche momento di stanchezza"._
> Riguardo eventuali mie trasgressioni, attualmente tace a causa dei sensi di colpa, ma certo che se fossi stato io il primo a quest'ora sarei fuori dalla porta di sicuro. Ma in tutto questo non voglio tirarci terzi estranei e soprattutto innocenti.


 Non conosco la tua storia, vorrei leggerla, sull'altro forum avevi lo stesso nick?


----------



## geisha (23 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio, mi dispiace che sto facendo un po' troppo l'invadente in casa d'altri, ma do solo quest'ultima risposta, dai.
> 
> Non farò mai alcunché per "parificare i conti". E' una cosa idiota in sè.
> 
> ...


io rifletterei molto su cio' che hai affermato.
rifletti anche molto sul fatto che tu ti adopri di dare ad altri e non ti concedi niente e questo denota poco amore per te stesso.
rimarro' purtroppo sempre dell'opinione che gli adulti erroneamente pensano che i bambini vedendo che i genitori non litigano e che stanno sotto lo stesso tetto non percepiscano che qualcosa non va. ma del resto anche il mio amico psicologo dice sempre che poi li aspetta tutti dopo i 25 anni nel suo studio per risolvere le turbe dell'infanzia.
detto questo sono amareggiata dal fatto che si pretenda di sistemare un matrimonio senza neanche mettersi in gioco, questo vale anche per lei.
io non ho fatto come micia 400 km ma mi son fatta due stipendi di terapia con e senza di lui prima di arrivare alle conclusioni.


----------



## Angel (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa dovrebbe o potrebbe fare secondo te.
> Non dire quello che fa o non fa, *ma quello che vorresti*.


Giusto il minimo sindacale....di tutto :condom:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Giusto il minimo sindacale....di tutto :condom:


 Però non sei mai riuscito a canvincerla a una terapia.


----------



## Angel (23 Agosto 2010)

Che scherzi?....lei sta bene così, il problema è solo mio :unhappy:

Poi secondo me...ormai, manco più la terapia servirebbe:nuke:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Che scherzi?....lei sta bene così, il problema è solo mio :unhappy:
> 
> Poi secondo me...ormai, manco più la terapia servirebbe:nuke:


 Beh ma ne avrebbe tanto più bisogno quanto più non si rende conto che è lei a vivere male.
La terapia di coppia potrebbe esere una strada.

La costruzione di tutto il resto va bene?


----------



## Angel (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh ma ne avrebbe tanto più bisogno quanto più non si rende conto che è lei a vivere male.
> La terapia di coppia potrebbe esere una strada.
> 
> La costruzione di tutto il resto va bene?


Tanto guarda proprio non ne vuole sapere ormai ci ho rinunciato anche ad avere una vita normale.

Si procede bene.....anche se sto seguendo la cosa con poco poco poco se non niente entusiasmo ....è solo una cosa che devo fare perchè ormai purtroppo sono in ballo :unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Tanto guarda proprio non ne vuole sapere ormai ci ho rinunciato anche ad avere una vita normale.
> 
> Si procede bene.....anche se sto seguendo la cosa con poco poco poco se non niente entusiasmo ....è solo una cosa che devo fare perchè ormai purtroppo sono in ballo :unhappy:


 Allora ne hai bisogno tu.
Ti leggo davvero giù. :unhappy:


----------



## Angel (24 Agosto 2010)

Si abbastanza...ma ci si fa il callo :condom:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Si abbastanza...ma ci si fa il callo :condom:


Lo so bene.
Ma quando anche progetti coinvolgenti non danno entusiasmo, bisogna preoccuparsi.
Per quel che serve, ti abbraccio forte.


----------



## tenebroso67 (24 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> .........se non lo farai tu ora,
> *prima o poi tu la sua scelta la potrai subire.*
> e allora quella parte di te che chiamiamo sentimento soffrirà mille volte di piu' di quanto stai soffrendo ora............


Penso che questa sia la condizione piu' probabile 
oltre che la peggiore 
in cui tu ti possa trovare seguendo quest'individuo....


----------



## Angel (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo so bene.
> Ma quando anche progetti coinvolgenti non danno entusiasmo, bisogna preoccuparsi.
> *Per quel che serve, ti abbraccio forte*.


Grazie


----------



## geisha (24 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Che scherzi?....lei sta bene così, il problema è solo mio :unhappy:
> 
> Poi secondo me...ormai, manco più la terapia servirebbe:nuke:





Angel ha detto:


> Tanto guarda proprio non ne vuole sapere ormai ci ho rinunciato anche ad avere una vita normale.
> 
> Si procede bene.....anche se sto seguendo la cosa con poco poco poco se non niente entusiasmo ....è solo una cosa che devo fare perchè ormai purtroppo sono in ballo :unhappy:


beh così le stai dando ragione, le stai dicendo che il problema è veramente tuo, lei ha deciso e tu non solo ti adegui ma obbedisci anche.
ci credo che non vuole fare terapia di coppia non si sa mai che qualcuno ti svegliasse dal letargo dopo per lei è finita la pacchia.


----------



## Angel (24 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> beh così le stai dando ragione, le stai dicendo che il problema è veramente tuo, lei ha deciso e tu non solo ti adegui ma obbedisci anche.
> ci credo che non vuole fare terapia di coppia non si sa mai che qualcuno ti svegliasse dal letargo dopo per lei è finita la pacchia.


Non è come sembra, purtroppo mi sono messo in una situazione di cacca, da cui....almeno per adesso....non posso uscirne.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non conosco la tua storia, vorrei leggerla, sull'altro forum avevi lo stesso nick?


Oddio, la mia storia non arriva alla lunghezza di quella di Kid nel vecchio forum, ma ci ha provato, seppur sparsa su numerosi 3d. Si, avevo lo stesso nick. Se proprio ci tieni a leggerla, non sarà un'impresa facile, sparsa com'è in 3d anche non miei (come in questo caso)


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> io rifletterei molto su cio' che hai affermato.
> rifletti anche molto sul fatto che tu ti adopri di dare ad altri e non ti concedi niente e questo denota poco amore per te stesso.
> rimarro' purtroppo sempre dell'opinione che gli adulti erroneamente pensano che i bambini vedendo che i genitori non litigano e che stanno sotto lo stesso tetto non percepiscano che qualcosa non va. ma del resto anche il mio amico psicologo dice sempre che poi li aspetta tutti dopo i 25 anni nel suo studio per risolvere le turbe dell'infanzia.
> detto questo sono amareggiata dal fatto che si pretenda di sistemare un matrimonio senza neanche mettersi in gioco, questo vale anche per lei.
> io non ho fatto come micia 400 km ma mi son fatta due stipendi di terapia con e senza di lui prima di arrivare alle conclusioni.


Mio figlio, per quanto si sia tentato di tenerlo fuori dalle nostre menate ha mostrato forti segni di disagio, e questo si è ripercosso pure sulla scuola e sui suoi contatti con gli altri coetanei.
Da quando ho intavolato il "nuovo corso" sta mostrando molta, ma davvero molta più serenità, sano entusiasmo per le cose, inatteso impegno nei ripassi. Non si tratta di iperattività, il tutto è poi intercalato da normalissimi momenti di disubbidienza, scazzo, pigrizia, irritabilità etc.
Fatta la somma di tutti i fattori, allo stato attuale mio figlio sta molto meglio ed ha instaurato sia con me che con mia moglie un rapporto molto più positivo e, soprattutto, sereno o facilmente rasserenabile, e questo non credo sia poco.
La "vendetta", ripeto, è cosa da imbecilli ed a loro la lascio, per quanto riguarda il mio "dare senza ricevere" attuale, è frutto di prove innumerevoli fatte in questi due anni, dove mi si è mostrato che la maggior parte delle cose che ritenevo "indispensabili per me" alla fin fine erano solo tentativi di sfogo da una situazione difficile.
Equilibrio, signori miei, bisogna cercare l'equilibrio, non l'abbuffata di emozioni, o sentimenti, o impegni, o avventure, o carriera, o hobbies......
Equilibrio. Difficile tanto da guadagnare quanto da mantenere, ma è l'unico vero valore per una persona che vuole essere artefice e non vittima della vita.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mio figlio, per quanto si sia tentato di tenerlo fuori dalle nostre menate ha mostrato forti segni di disagio, e questo si è ripercosso pure sulla scuola e sui suoi contatti con gli altri coetanei.
> Da quando ho intavolato il "nuovo corso" sta mostrando molta, ma davvero molta più serenità, sano entusiasmo per le cose, inatteso impegno nei ripassi. Non si tratta di iperattività, il tutto è poi intercalato da normalissimi momenti di disubbidienza, scazzo, pigrizia, irritabilità etc.
> Fatta la somma di tutti i fattori, allo stato attuale mio figlio sta molto meglio ed ha instaurato sia con me che con mia moglie un rapporto molto più positivo e, soprattutto, sereno o facilmente rasserenabile, e questo non credo sia poco.
> La "vendetta", ripeto, è cosa da imbecilli ed a loro la lascio, per quanto riguarda il mio "dare senza ricevere" attuale, è frutto di prove innumerevoli fatte in questi due anni, dove mi si è mostrato che la maggior parte delle cose che ritenevo "indispensabili per me" alla fin fine erano solo tentativi di sfogo da una situazione difficile.
> ...


 Mi tocca quotarti 
Ma come mai ho sempre la sensazione leggendoti  che per seguire questi nobilissimi scopi tu ti senta in abbondante credito verso la vita e risulti desolatamente  rassegnato?
l'equilibrio è l'essenza della vita ma occhio a non scambiarlo con la rassegnazione o il sacrificio continuo.  Che comunque, se per tuo figlio, sarebbe comunque sempre nobile.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Mi tocca quotarti
> Ma come mai ho sempre la sensazione leggendoti che per seguire questi nobilissimi scopi tu ti senta in abbondante credito verso la vita e risulti desolatamente rassegnato?
> l'equilibrio è l'essenza della vita ma occhio a non scambiarlo con la rassegnazione o il sacrificio continuo. Che comunque, se per tuo figlio, sarebbe comunque sempre nobile.


Mah, sai, io ho maturato una mia visione della vita. Questa comprende l'idea di una forte consapevolezza del giusto e del dovere che ognuno ha di perseguirlo, ed altrettanta consapevolezza di non esserne capace.
Tentare, quindi, per quanto senza successo, è l'unica cosa che può dare pace ad un'anima intrappolata in un corpo ed in una mente limitati e fallaci.
Non mi sento in credito nei confronti della vita, al contrario mi pesa non riuscire a fare di più.

"Una vita d'uomo non si giustifica se non con lo sforzo, anche sfortunato, tendente a capire meglio. _'Più capisco, più amo, perchè tutto ciò che è capito è bene'_". (L. Pauwels cita O. Wilde)


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Si abbastanza...ma ci si fa il callo :condom:





No, non ci devi fare il callo, non è giusto caro Angel, hai il diritto  di stare meglio:incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mio figlio, per quanto si sia tentato di tenerlo fuori dalle nostre menate ha mostrato forti segni di disagio, e questo si è ripercosso pure sulla scuola e sui suoi contatti con gli altri coetanei.
> Da quando ho intavolato il "nuovo corso" sta mostrando molta, ma davvero molta più serenità, sano entusiasmo per le cose, inatteso impegno nei ripassi. Non si tratta di iperattività, il tutto è poi intercalato da normalissimi momenti di disubbidienza, scazzo, pigrizia, irritabilità etc.
> Fatta la somma di tutti i fattori, allo stato attuale *mio figlio sta molto meglio ed ha instaurato sia con me che con mia moglie un rapporto molto più positivo e, soprattutto, sereno o facilmente rasserenabile, e questo non credo sia poco.*
> La "vendetta", ripeto, è cosa da imbecilli ed a loro la lascio, per quanto riguarda il mio "dare senza ricevere" attuale, è frutto di prove innumerevoli fatte in questi due anni, dove mi si è mostrato che la maggior parte delle cose che ritenevo "indispensabili per me" alla fin fine erano solo tentativi di sfogo da una situazione difficile.
> ...


no, davvero.
hai un atteggiamento responsabile che dovrebbero avere in tanti


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mah, sai, io ho maturato una mia visione della vita. Questa comprende l'idea di una forte consapevolezza del giusto e del dovere che ognuno ha di perseguirlo, ed altrettanta consapevolezza di non esserne capace.
> Tentare, quindi, per quanto senza successo, è l'unica cosa che può dare pace ad un'anima intrappolata in un corpo ed in una mente limitati e fallaci.
> Non mi sento in credito nei confronti della vita, al contrario mi pesa non riuscire a fare di più.
> 
> "Una vita d'uomo non si giustifica se non con lo sforzo, anche sfortunato, tendente a capire meglio. _'Più capisco, più amo, perchè tutto ciò che è capito è bene'_". (L. Pauwels cita O. Wilde)




si, ma intanto la tua firma la racconta tutta...mi sbaglio alce?


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

e poi Alce ha ragione, non è che con una scopata pareggi i conti.

il "conto "  in una relazione si deve nutrire tutti i santi giorni, con attenzioni, piccole cose anche, ma ci *devono* essere.le devi sentire, ti devono sorprendere, ti devono saper abbracciare, nutrire.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si, ma intanto la tua firma la racconta tutta...mi sbaglio alce?


Ragazza mia, non si può avere tutto.
Sei davvero convinta che esista un modo di raggiungere la piena soddisfazione? No, mia cara. Nella vita ogni cosa ha un costo. Se si raggiunge una certa consapevolezza questo costo non lo si può stabilire come "cifra" ma se ne può scegliere più o meno la natura, altrimenti si è in balia dell'"oste" che non ci presenta mai il conto che ci aspettavamo.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mah, sai, io ho maturato una mia visione della vita. Questa comprende l'idea di una forte consapevolezza del giusto e del dovere che ognuno ha di perseguirlo, ed altrettanta consapevolezza di non esserne capace.
> Tentare, quindi, per quanto senza successo, è l'unica cosa che può dare pace ad un'anima intrappolata in un corpo ed in una mente limitati e fallaci.
> Non mi sento in credito nei confronti della vita, al contrario mi pesa non riuscire a fare di più.
> 
> "Una vita d'uomo non si giustifica se non con lo sforzo, anche sfortunato, tendente a capire meglio. _'Più capisco, più amo, perchè tutto ciò che è capito è bene'_". (L. Pauwels cita O. Wilde)


Stai sacrificando la tua eventuale felicità sentimentale per amore di tuo figlio e della sua serenità. Che potresti fare di più?
io ammiro molto questi tuoi pensieri ma siccome li conosco ti dico che il sacrificio,per quanto nobile e ammirevole, rischia di iimpoverire te stesso e che avanti negli anni tu possa avere dei rimpianti.
Ma è una cosa che puoi sapere solo tu.
Credo che un figlio possa superare una separazione come una delle tante prove della vita che si troverà sul cammino.
Lo abbiamo fatto in tanti.


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ragazza mia, non si può avere tutto.
> Sei davvero convinta che esista un modo di raggiungere la piena soddisfazione? No, mia cara. Nella vita ogni cosa ha un costo. Se si raggiunge una certa consapevolezza questo costo non lo si può stabilire come "cifra" ma se ne può scegliere più o meno la natura, altrimenti si è in balia dell'"oste" che non ci presenta mai il conto che ci aspettavamo.



Hai ragione Alce.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e poi Alce ha ragione, non è che con una scopata pareggi i conti.
> 
> il "conto " in una relazione si deve nutrire tutti i santi giorni, con attenzioni, piccole cose anche, ma ci *devono* essere.le devi sentire, ti devono sorprendere, ti devono saper abbracciare, nutrire.


Ogni forma di convivenza basata sul "do ut des" è destinata prima o poi a crollare sotto il primo squilibrio.
La "perfezione" si raggiunge allorchè gli individui sono abbastanza equilibrati da poter dare senza avanzare credito, speranze, aspettative. E' l'unico modo perchè anche in assenza di reciprocità il rapporto possa reggere. Utopia, ok, ma l'importante, per me, è provarci.


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ogni forma di convivenza basata sul "do ut des" è destinata prima o poi a crollare sotto il primo squilibrio.
> La "perfezione" si raggiunge allorchè gli individui sono abbastanza equilibrati da poter dare senza avanzare credito, speranze, aspettative. E' l'unico modo perchè anche in assenza di reciprocità il rapporto possa reggere. Utopia, ok, ma l'importante, per me, è provarci.


intendevo un dovere di reciprocità spontanea Alce. non costretta.



Ho letto dopo aver scritto la prima frase;e tu credi davvero che senza quella reciprocità si possa reggere? non è utopia, è raccontarsela.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Stai sacrificando la tua eventuale felicità sentimentale per amore di tuo figlio e della sua serenità. Che potresti fare di più?
> io ammiro molto questi tuoi pensieri ma siccome li conosco ti dico che il sacrificio,per quanto nobile e ammirevole, rischia di iimpoverire te stesso e che avanti negli anni tu possa avere dei rimpianti.
> Ma è una cosa che puoi sapere solo tu.
> Credo che un figlio possa superare una separazione come una delle tante prove della vita che si troverà sul cammino.
> Lo abbiamo fatto in tanti.


No, no, la cosa vuole andare oltre, non fermarsi a mio figlio. Questa mia visione è una filosofia di vita, e per mia natura godo e soffro di essa.
I rimpianti li avrò quando guarderò a scelte che non sono stato capace di congegnare diversamente, a momenti in cui ho agito per stanchezza, pigrizia, egoismo invece che per convinzione di valori.
Ecco, come dicevo nell'altro 3d, è davvero difficile spiegare come convinzioni estreme come le mie io poi in realtà le viva in maniera molto "soft", ma non per questo meno convinto.
Semplificando: 
perseguo l'eccellenza, mi riconosco limitato, sorrido dei miei limiti ma non li giustifico. Gratifico i miei bisogni, e ne godo, ma segno sempre il "debito" che ne deriva. Non mi faccio sconti, ma non mi pignoro l'esistenza.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> intendevo un dovere di reciprocità spontanea Alce. non costretta.
> 
> 
> 
> Ho letto dopo aver scritto la prima frase;e tu credi davvero che senza quella reciprocità si possa reggere? non è utopia, è raccontarsela.


Rileggi.
Io parlo proprio dell'inutilità della pretesa di reciprocità.
L'unico valore, a mio parere, è l'equilibrio individuale, o quantomeno la sua ricerca.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

Non credo che il mantenimento della relazione possa essere piu' importante degli individui che ne fanno parte IMHO

Certe volte le relazioni finiscono e basta


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo che il mantenimento della relazione possa essere piu' importante degli individui che ne fanno parte IMHO
> 
> Certe volte le relazioni finiscono e basta


......ma tante volte le relazioni non sono solo semplici relazioni tra due persone, anzi, il tutto è immerso in un minestrone con molte verdure diverse.
Per rinunciare ad una verdura non sempre è il caso di gettare nel cesso tutta la minestra.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, no, la cosa vuole andare oltre, non fermarsi a mio figlio. Questa mia visione è una filosofia di vita, e per mia natura godo e soffro di essa.
> I rimpianti li avrò quando guarderò a scelte che non sono stato capace di congegnare diversamente, a momenti in cui ho agito per stanchezza, pigrizia, egoismo invece che per convinzione di valori.
> Ecco, come dicevo nell'altro 3d, è davvero difficile spiegare come convinzioni estreme come le mie io poi in realtà le viva in maniera molto "soft", ma non per questo meno convinto.
> Semplificando:
> perseguo l'eccellenza, mi riconosco limitato, sorrido dei miei limiti ma non li giustifico. Gratifico i miei bisogni, e ne godo, ma segno sempre il "debito" che ne deriva. Non mi faccio sconti, ma non mi pignoro l'esistenza.


sei felice?
Anzi, posto che non credo nella felicità se non in ventate effimere, sei fiero, soddisfatto e a posto con te stesso?Se si ti appoggio e concordo con te.


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Rileggi.
> Io parlo proprio dell'inutilità della pretesa di reciprocità.
> L'unico valore, a mio parere, è l'equilibrio individuale, o quantomeno la sua ricerca.


ok.


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Rileggi.
> Io parlo proprio dell'inutilità della pretesa di reciprocità.
> L'unico valore, a mio parere, è l'equilibrio individuale, o quantomeno la sua ricerca.


 Quoto ogni parola senza riserve.


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

comunque se si parla di COPPIA di stampo amoroso ,la reciprocità non è possibile escluderla. e questo a prescindere dalla ricerca di un equilibrio personale che comunque deve essere perseguito,da quando nasci a quando schiatti. è solo una modesta puntualizzazione per chiarimi.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Rileggi.
> Io parlo proprio dell'inutilità della pretesa di reciprocità.
> L'unico valore, a mio parere, è l'equilibrio individuale, o quantomeno la sua ricerca.


sempre che l'equilibrio individuale non sopravviva o dipenda dalla relazione con l'altro.
Se tu sei arrivato a certe coscienti e consapevole scelte però , non lo devi a reazione ad azioni di tua moglie?


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sei felice?
> Anzi, posto che non credo nella felicità se non in ventate effimere, sei *fiero, soddisfatto e a posto con te stesso*?Se si ti appoggio e concordo con te.


No, non lo sono, e spero di non esserlo mai.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ......ma tante volte le relazioni non sono solo semplici relazioni tra due persone, anzi, il tutto è immerso in un minestrone con molte verdure diverse.
> Per rinunciare ad una verdura non sempre è il caso di gettare nel cesso tutta la minestra.


Certo ma non siamo verdure, se lo fossimo sarebbe molto piu' semplice:carneval:

Dipende da come piace il minestrone... posso farmi andare bene un minestrone che non mi piace o che non mi soddisfa particolarmente, ma rimane pur sempre una consolazione.

Preferisco mangiarne meno, per meno tempo ma che sia il minestrone che ci piace, visto che siamo in due a mangiarlo.

Tu hai trovato il tuo equilibrio, mettendo i pesi sulla bilancia, mi pare giusto cosi' lo metto in chiaro perche' non e' mia intenzione criticare le scelte altrui.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> comunque se si parla di COPPIA di stampo amoroso ,la reciprocità non è possibile escluderla. e questo a prescindere dalla ricerca di un equilibrio personale che comunque deve essere perseguito,da quando nasci a quando schiatti. è solo una modesta puntualizzazione per chiarimi.


La coppia "di stampo amoroso" è basata su esigenze prevlentemente biologiche. Tutto il resto, anche se serve per giustificare il bello ed il brutto, è solo marginale.


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, non lo sono, e spero di non esserlo mai.


 
e perchè? sei uno di quelli che sta bene solo tormentato o hai deciso che non lo sarai mai perchè è troppo impegnativo?


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sempre che *l'equilibrio individuale non sopravviva o dipenda dalla relazione con l'altro*.
> Se tu sei arrivato a certe coscienti e consapevole scelte però , non lo devi a reazione ad azioni di tua moglie?


Nel qual caso non è equilibrio individuale, ma relativo a qualcosa di esterno, pertanto passibile di crollare per agenti esterni. 
Io la mia filosofia la coltivo da molti anni, non da due, ed è stata durissimamente messa alla prova dai casini con la mia signora.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Nel qual caso non è equilibrio individuale, ma relativo a qualcosa di esterno, pertanto passibile di crollare per agenti esterni. *
> Io la mia filosofia la coltivo da molti anni, non da due, ed è stata durissimamente messa alla prova dai casini con la mia signora.


Quoto, mai affidare il proprio equilibrio ad altri.

Pero' in una relazione il mio equilibrio non puo' scozzare con quello dell'altro... altrimenti e' come un gruppo musicale in cui ognuno suona per i cavoli suoi senza pensare all'armonia del complesso.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> e perchè? sei uno di quelli che sta bene solo tormentato o hai deciso che non lo sarai mai perchè è troppo impegnativo?


No, perchè:

1) sono consapevole, per quanto non me lo conceda come scusa, di essere limitato. Pretendere la perfezione è idiota, ma perseguirla è l'unica cosa ce dia senso alla vita.
2) la perfezione è irraggiungibile, non è fatta per l'essere umano
3) la serenità intesa come senso di compiutezza è una sensazione illusoria che nasconde la stagnazione.

Preferisco la serenità data dalla consapevolezza di non sprecarsi in false illusioni, come il benessere economico o l'amore eterno, ed il conseguente tentativo continuo di andare sempre oltre.


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2010)

eppure continuo a pensare che, fra tanta filosofia , ci sia la realtà inconfessata che tu ami ancora tua moglie ; lei è la donna della tua vita, la tua giovinezza, la tua famiglia, la madre di tuo figlio.senza di lei l'equilibrio vacillerebbe


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto, mai affidare il proprio equilibrio ad altri.
> 
> Pero' in una relazione il mio equilibrio non puo' scozzare con quello dell'altro... altrimenti e' come un gruppo musicale in cui ognuno suona per i cavoli suoi senza pensare all'armonia del complesso.


Nel rapporto tra due o più persone si possono creare dei "progetti" che godranno dell'apporto di tutti. Questi potrebbero soffrire di squilibri dati dalla differenza dell'apporto di ognuno, ed ecco che l'equilibrio dei singoli può portare, a prescindere dai ruoli, alla compensazione senza recriminazioni.
Utopia, lo so, ma la "perfezione" ci indica la direzione, non la meta raggiungibile.


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto, mai affidare il proprio equilibrio ad altri.
> 
> *Pero' in una relazione il mio equilibrio non puo' scozzare con quello dell'altro*... *altrimenti e' come un gruppo musicale in cui ognuno suona per i cavoli suoi senza pensare all'armonia del complesso*.


 Certamente,  in una relazione sana enrambi devono avere innanzitutto un ottimo equilibrio da solisti... poi si comincia a suonare ad orecchio e ci si ritrova a duettare fluidamente, liberi e contemporaneamente non liberi.
Che poi alla fine, tutti noi non possiamo essere liberi di non essere liberi. Ecco il vero problema dell'essere umano.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, perchè:
> 
> 1) sono consapevole, per quanto non me lo conceda come scusa, di essere limitato. Pretendere la perfezione è idiota, ma perseguirla è l'unica cosa ce dia senso alla vita.
> 2) la perfezione è irraggiungibile, non è fatta per l'essere umano
> ...


Non la vedo affatto così. Se considero la felicità irraggiungibile la serenità è ,invece, lo scopo della mia vita.
Non sprecarsi in false illusioni la vedo invece come una stagnazione. Nessuna illusione che ci paia raggiungibile e benefica per noi è sprecata.
Non parlo ovviamente di benessere economico o amore ma di benessere sprituale, di dignità e fierezza per sè stessi.
Io ti avevo chiesto se eri soddisfatto e a posto con te stesso,non c'entra affatto con la perfezione. E' iilluminante che tu abbia frainteso o risposto come hai fatto


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure continuo a pensare che, fra tanta filosofia , ci sia la realtà inconfessata che tu ami ancora tua moglie ; lei è la donna della tua vita, la tua giovinezza, la tua famiglia, la madre di tuo figlio.senza di lei l'equilibrio vacillerebbe


mia moglie rappresenta, con la sua presenza, il simbolo di quello che avrei voluto. Un tempo ne fu coartefice, ora ne è solo il simbolo, un ricordo e basta.
Non posso non voler bene ad una persona che ha passato con me più di metà della mia vita, ma ora posso dire chiaro e tondo che di amore non se ne parla proprio. Anzi, faccio fatica, a volte, a contenere una certa astiosità che sorge dalla quotidianità non più alleggerita dall'illusione di un rapporto come desiderato.
Si convive, si tenta di rispettarsi. Lei ha bisogno di qualche illusione di normalità? Ok, gliela concedo, ma non sempre. Quando pretende troppo da me, che sono impegnato a vivere e leccarmi da solo le ferite, le ricordo pacatamente che oramai il vaso è rotto, e lei non sta facendo nulla per aiutarmi a ripararlo.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Nel rapporto tra due o più persone si possono creare dei "progetti" che godranno dell'apporto di tutti. Questi potrebbero soffrire di squilibri dati dalla differenza dell'apporto di ognuno, ed ecco che l'equilibrio dei singoli può portare, a prescindere dai ruoli, alla compensazione senza recriminazioni.
> Utopia, lo so, ma la "perfezione" ci indica la direzione, non la meta raggiungibile.


Per me non e' utopia, io la vedo cosi'... il "perfetto" 50/50 lo considero piu' utopico, veramente molto lontano dalla realta'.

Quando uno mette 100 e l'altro 0 per me e' finita, e' di quella minestra che non salvo nulla


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, perchè:
> 
> 1) *sono consapevole, per quanto non me lo conceda come scusa, di essere limitato*. Pretendere la perfezione è idiota, ma perseguirla è l'unica cosa ce dia senso alla vita.
> 2) la perfezione è irraggiungibile, non è fatta per l'essere umano
> ...


all'interno di questa tua limitatezza puoi essere sereno, forse meno soddisfatto. non arriverai alle vette dove miravi una volta, ma sereno.
se sei limitato ma intelligente abbasserai il tiro dell'altezza della tua felicità, ma pensare che questo ti impedisca di essere sereno e soddisfatto non ti permette di vivere bene. concordo sul cercare di mantenere il tutto su un "basso/pianeggiante  profilo" che non generi scossoni nè momenti eclatanti, il discorso del minestrone mi è chiaro, ma questa rassegnazione a una felicità "limitata" non la comprendo


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> mia moglie rappresenta, con la sua presenza, il simbolo di quello che avrei voluto. Un tempo ne fu coartefice, ora ne è solo il simbolo, un ricordo e basta.
> Non posso non voler bene ad una persona che ha passato con me più di metà della mia vita, ma ora posso dire chiaro e tondo che di amore non se ne parla proprio. Anzi, faccio fatica, a volte, a contenere una certa astiosità che sorge dalla quotidianità non più alleggerita dall'illusione di un rapporto come desiderato.
> Si convive, si tenta di rispettarsi. Lei ha bisogno di qualche illusione di normalità? Ok, gliela concedo, ma non sempre. Quando pretende troppo da me, che sono impegnato a vivere e leccarmi da solo le ferite, le ricordo pacatamente che oramai il vaso è rotto, e lei non sta facendo nulla per aiutarmi a ripararlo.


 anche il discorso che fai , sulla responsabilità di un rapporto con un'altra donna che non vuoi coinvolgere in qualcosa di aleatorio..è molto onesto e leale.ottimo quello sull'equilibrio
però ti chiedo : in questo tuo atteggiamento, chiamiamolo impropriamente zen...quanto c'è di "letterario" , compiaciuto e teatrale?


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non la vedo affatto così. Se considero la felicità irraggiungibile la serenità è ,invece, lo scopo della mia vita.
> Non sprecarsi in false illusioni la vedo invece come una stagnazione. Nessuna illusione che ci paia raggiungibile e benefica per noi è sprecata.
> Non parlo ovviamente di benessere economico o amore ma di benessere sprituale, di dignità e fierezza per sè stessi.
> Io ti avevo chiesto se eri soddisfatto e a posto con te stesso,non c'entra affatto con la perfezione. E' iilluminante che tu abbia frainteso o risposto come hai fatto


Non ho frainteso, ma partiamo da presupposti diversi.
Io ritengo che qualsiasi forma di "accontentamento" sia un fermarsi, uno stagnare.
Questo comunque me lo concedo, spesso anche, perchè per prima cosa non voglio passare la vita a piangermi addosso ricoperto d'oro, e poi perchè ho comunque bisogno di riprendere fiato ogni tanto. C'è chi si impegna molto più di me e si concede molto di meno. Lo considero uno sforzo eccessivo, per me almeno.
Ho uno stile di vita che mi appaga e mi lascia molte porte aperte, ho una casa molto bella, un figlio che malgrado comprensibili conflitti sta crescendo molto bene (spero di non rovinarlo), una moglie che malgrado tutto è una persona intelligente e piacevole, ho uno spirito ed un desiderio di vivere e "crescere" che va ben oltre quello di molti cinquantenni che conosco, un fisico che senza sforzo mi da soddisfazioni ed almeno per il momento pochi problemi, una cultura limitata che però strizzo come una spugna quando serve e tento sempre di alimentare con cose nuove. Vivo in un mondo dove le potenzialità sono enormi, ed ho una mentalità che mi permetterebbe di sfruttarne molte.........
Cacchio, se mi sedessi dicendo: "oh, sono soddisfatto" e non mi rialzassi più, butterei nel cesso tutto quanto.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche il discorso che fai , sulla responsabilità di un rapporto con un'altra donna che non vuoi coinvolgere in qualcosa di aleatorio..è molto onesto e leale.ottimo quello sull'equilibrio
> però ti chiedo : in questo tuo atteggiamento, chiamiamolo impropriamente zen...quanto c'è di "letterario" , compiaciuto e teatrale?


forse si collega all'altro tred sull'immagine che diamo di noi stessi o che vogliamo dare.. Inconsciamente questa è l'idea che lui ha di sé o che mira a raggiungere.
In tutta sincerità io trovo un po' di controsenso in quest'immagine e l'affermazione che non mira alla perfezione. Quest'immagine lo è o lo sembra


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non ho frainteso, ma partiamo da presupposti diversi.
> Io ritengo che qualsiasi forma di "accontentamento" sia un fermarsi, uno stagnare.
> Questo comunque me lo concedo, spesso anche, perchè per prima cosa non voglio passare la vita a piangermi addosso ricoperto d'oro, e poi perchè ho comunque bisogno di riprendere fiato ogni tanto. C'è chi si impegna molto più di me e si concede molto di meno. Lo considero uno sforzo eccessivo, per me almeno.
> Ho uno stile di vita che mi appaga e mi lascia molte porte aperte, ho una casa molto bella, un figlio che malgrado comprensibili conflitti sta crescendo molto bene (spero di non rovinarlo), una moglie che malgrado tutto è una persona intelligente e piacevole, ho uno spirito ed un desiderio di vivere e "crescere" che va ben oltre quello di molti cinquantenni che conosco, un fisico che senza sforzo mi da soddisfazioni ed almeno per il momento pochi problemi, una cultura limitata che però strizzo come una spugna quando serve e tento sempre di alimentare con cose nuove. Vivo in un mondo dove le potenzialità sono enormi, ed ho una mentalità che mi permetterebbe di sfruttarne molte.........
> * Cacchio, se mi sedessi dicendo: "oh, sono soddisfatto" e non mi rialzassi più, butterei nel cesso tutto quanto.*


 Certo vista così hai ragione e non intendo controbattere quanto tu sai meglio di chiunque su di te.
Ma essere soddisfatti non vuol dire necessariamente "di tutto".
Se stai percorrendo una strada in un viaggio che ti sei proposto, ogni tappa che raggiungi è una soddisfazione.
Vai oltre con un appagamento e una soddisfazione "sana" verso quella successiva.
io la vedo così.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me non e' utopia, io la vedo cosi'... il "perfetto" 50/50 lo considero piu' utopico, veramente molto lontano dalla realta'.
> 
> Quando uno mette 100 e l'altro 0 per me e' finita, e' di quella minestra che non salvo nulla


Ma questa è una scelta!
Io _decido_ di mettere 100 perchè mi va di metterlo. Mi aspetto un riscontro, questo non c'è, _decido_ di cambiare meta.
L'errore ci sarebbe se pretendessi a tutti i costi che ci sia riscontro. Il mio equilibrio consiste nel non aver pretese sugli altri.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> forse si collega all'altro tred sull'immagine che diamo di noi stessi o che vogliamo dare.. Inconsciamente questa è l'idea che lui ha di sé o che mira a raggiungere.
> In tutta sincerità io trovo un po' di controsenso in quest'immagine e l'affermazione *che non mira alla perfezione*. Quest'immagine lo è o lo sembra


Non ho detto questo.
Miro alla perfezione, ma sono consapevole di non poterla raggiungere.


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma questa è una scelta!
> Io _decido_ di mettere 100 perchè mi va di metterlo. Mi aspetto un riscontro, questo non c'è, _decido_ di cambiare meta.
> L'errore ci sarebbe se pretendessi a tutti i costi che ci sia riscontro. *Il mio equilibrio consiste nel non aver pretese sugli altri*.


che non è quello che in realtà vivi. Mi pare che il tuo non aver pretese non ti porti equilibrio, ma un'accettazione della sconfitta  alla quale cerchi di dare un sapore meno amaro. Impegnarsi in una relazione e aver la pretesa di essere ricambiati sarà pure poco onorevole ma è umano ed è il reciproco che dà linfa a un amore. il non pretendere, se sincero, dovrebbe portare a una serenità già di per sè placata dal dare. ma è così difficile che alberghi nel cuore di un uomo o di una donna innamorata


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Certo vista così hai ragione e non intendo controbattere quanto tu sai meglio di chiunque su di te.
> Ma essere soddisfatti non vuol dire necessariamente "di tutto".
> Se stai percorrendo una strada in un viaggio che ti sei proposto, ogni tappa che raggiungi è una soddisfazione.
> Vai oltre con un appagamento e una soddisfazione "sana" verso quella successiva.
> io la vedo così.


Be, alla fin fine siamo daccordo.
Io sono soddisfatto di molte cose di mio figlio, ma so che la strada è ancora lunga.
Sono soddisfatto della mia bella casa, ma so che devo fare ancora parecchi lavori, e che ogni tanto devo quantomeno imbiancare.
Sono soddisfatto della mia evoluzione filosofica, ma so che non è completa, e non lo sarà mai.
Sono soddisfatto del modo in cui mi sono costruito la mia professionalità, ma so che a dicembre si chiude bottega, e buona parte di quello che ho fatto non servirà più a nulla..........


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> che non è quello che in realtà vivi. Mi pare che il tuo non aver pretese non ti porti equilibrio, ma un'accettazione della sconfitta alla quale cerchi di dare un sapore meno amaro. Impegnarsi in una relazione e aver la pretesa di essere ricambiati sarà pure poco onorevole ma è umano ed è il reciproco che dà linfa a un amore. il non pretendere, se sincero, dovrebbe portare a una serenità già di per sè placata dal dare. ma è così difficile che alberghi nel cuore di un uomo o di una donna innamorata


Ma io non pretendo di avere tutto quello che voglio. Lo posso perseguire, ma finchè non me ne si dimostra l'impossibilità. A quel punto insistere è idiozia.
La vita non è semplice, è composta di un'infinità di piccoli pezzi che vanno messi insieme il più solidamente possibile, a volte rinunciando ad un certo risultato estetico.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Be, alla fin fine siamo daccordo.
> Io sono soddisfatto di molte cose di mio figlio, ma so che la strada è ancora lunga.
> Sono soddisfatto della mia bella casa, ma so che devo fare ancora parecchi lavori, e che ogni tanto devo quantomeno imbiancare.
> Sono soddisfatto della mia evoluzione filosofica, ma so che non è completa, e non lo sarà mai.
> Sono soddisfatto del modo in cui mi sono costruito la mia professionalità, ma so che a dicembre si chiude bottega, e buona parte di quello che ho fatto non servirà più a nulla..........


Bhè scusa ma questa è la vita di tutti.
ognuno di noi tende al meglio e alla soddisfazione e fa quel che può!
Conosci qualcuno che sia totalmente e perennemente  soddisfatto ?? io nessuno.
tanti auguri per il lavoro , non è un momento buono anche se ,almeno nel mio settore, si vede una certa piccola ricrescita e ripresa


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Ma questa è una scelta!*
> Io _decido_ di mettere 100 perchè mi va di metterlo. Mi aspetto un riscontro, questo non c'è, _decido_ di cambiare meta.
> L'errore ci sarebbe se pretendessi a tutti i costi che ci sia riscontro. Il mio equilibrio consiste nel non aver pretese sugli altri.


Anche la tua e' una scelta.
Per me 100/0 e' uno squilibrio... perche' mentre tu hai trovato il tuo l'altro senza di te non si regge. In un certo senso credo sia un torto fatto all'altra persona.

Non pretendo nulla, ma se non sa suonare da solo cosa ci fa a suonare in un gruppo?


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Bhè scusa ma questa è la vita di tutti.
> ognuno di noi tende al meglio e alla soddisfazione e fa quel che può!
> Conosci qualcuno che sia totalmente e perennemente soddisfatto ?? io nessuno.
> tanti auguri per il lavoro , non è un momento buono anche se ,almeno nel mio settore, si vede una certa piccola ricrescita e ripresa


No, non è la vita di tutti.
Mediamente si cerca sempre e solo di ottenere il massimo a spese altrui, di dare la colpa agli altri o ad altro per i propri insuccessi o per i problemi più vari. Si scagliano pietre dalla mattina alla sera, non ci si mette in gioco, si sfruttano i bei discorsi e le belle parole per apparire, poi si agisce all'esatto contrario, ci si maschera coi buonismi e poi si accoltella alle spalle, si cercano scuse anziché soluzioni etc etc.
Io non sono esente da questi difetti, non più di tanti, ma non passo la vita, come fanno i più, a giustificarmene. Tutto li.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche la tua e' una scelta.
> Per me 100/0 e' uno squilibrio... perche' mentre tu hai trovato il tuo l'altro senza di te non si regge. In un certo senso credo sia un torto fatto all'altra persona.
> 
> Non pretendo nulla, ma se non sa suonare da solo cosa ci fa a suonare in un gruppo?


 
Pensaci:
secondo il tuo ragionamento - ed estendilo, non limitarlo al rapporto di coppia, ma alla convivenza civile in genere - se uno non è capace di stare in piedi da solo va abbandonato.
Per assurdo, questo principio, che dove ci fa comodo vorremmo poterlo applicare, se riguardasse una nostra debolezza non credo lo apprezzeremmo molto.
Se chi non può non viene aiutato da chi può, chi lo deve fare? Il padreterno? Annamobbene!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Pensaci:
> secondo il tuo ragionamento - ed estendilo, non limitarlo al rapporto di coppia, ma alla convivenza civile in genere - se uno non è capace di stare in piedi da solo va *abbandonato.*
> Per assurdo, questo principio, che dove ci fa comodo vorremmo poterlo applicare, se riguardasse una nostra debolezza non credo lo apprezzeremmo molto.
> Se chi non può non viene aiutato da chi può, chi lo deve fare? Il padreterno? Annamobbene!



Non e' abbandonare, ma dare la possibilita' di trovare il proprio equilibrio che nel rapporto 100/0 a quel punto puo' essere solo senza di te.
Quello che fai tu e' dare una parvenza di equilibrio, una sorta d'inganno e se tu un giorno non vorrai piu' "portare quel fardello" l'altro sara' perso.

Non fare il superiore con _annamobbene_, perche' il tuo forzare per mantenere qualcuno in piedi per me e' sbagliato...e' preferibile forlo cadere e lasciargli la possibilita' di imparare a camminare con le proprie gambe, sempre e comunque, piuttosto che avere un supporto che altro non e' che una sedia a rotelle. 

Per me la tua non e' liberta' e aborro.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' abbandonare, ma dare la possibilita' di trovare il proprio equilibrio che nel rapporto 100/0 a quel punto puo' essere solo senza di te.
> Quello che fai tu e' dare una parvenza di equilibrio, una sorta d'inganno e se tu un giorno non vorrai piu' "portare quel fardello" l'altro sara' perso.
> 
> Non fare il superiore con _annamobbene_, perche' il tuo forzare per mantenere qualcuno in piedi per me e' sbagliato...e' preferibile forlo cadere e lasciargli la possibilita' di imparare a camminare con le proprie gambe, sempre e comunque, piuttosto che avere un supporto che altro non e' che una sedia a rotelle.
> ...


Ci siamo fraintesi.
No, non intendo una situazione nella quale uno presuntuosamente sorregge l'altro, magari in posa plastica, il petto mostrato al nemico.
Me ne guardo bene.
No, parlo semplicemente del non rischiare che il "lasciare libertà" ad un altro non sia altro che un risparmiare sé stessi.

Io non mi posso permettere di "concedere" nulla, posso solo tentare di evitare di fare danni ed offrire una mano se serve.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *No, non è la vita di tutti.*
> Mediamente si cerca sempre e solo di ottenere il massimo a spese altrui, di dare la colpa agli altri o ad altro per i propri insuccessi o per i problemi più vari. Si scagliano pietre dalla mattina alla sera, non ci si mette in gioco, si sfruttano i bei discorsi e le belle parole per apparire, poi si agisce all'esatto contrario, ci si maschera coi buonismi e poi si accoltella alle spalle, si cercano scuse anziché soluzioni etc etc.
> Io non sono esente da questi difetti, non più di tanti, ma non passo la vita, come fanno i più, a giustificarmene. Tutto li.


Ho sbagliato allora, questo è quel che faccio , cerco di fare io con e nella mia vita.
E non la passo a giusitificarmi ma neanche a mettermi al muro ad ogni sbaglio..


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato allora, questo è quel che faccio , cerco di fare io con e nella mia vita.
> E non la passo a giusitificarmi ma neanche a mettermi al muro ad ogni sbaglio..


 
Cacchio, su, un po' di elasticità!

Io non mi metto al muro ad ogni sbaglio, mi limito a tenere aggiornato il libretto dei debiti, e quando riesco li pago!

Io parlo di equilibrio perchè sono consapevole che quello è il valore fondamentale, ma mica ho detto di essere equilibrato!
Anzi!
Ci provo, tento di migliorare, faccio errori e li segno per non rifarli e per pagare i debiti se e quando riesco.


----------



## geisha (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mio figlio, per quanto si sia tentato di tenerlo fuori dalle nostre menate ha mostrato forti segni di disagio, e questo si è ripercosso pure sulla scuola e sui suoi contatti con gli altri coetanei.
> Da quando ho intavolato il "nuovo corso" sta mostrando molta, ma davvero molta più serenità, sano entusiasmo per le cose, inatteso impegno nei ripassi. Non si tratta di iperattività, il tutto è poi intercalato da normalissimi momenti di disubbidienza, scazzo, pigrizia, irritabilità etc.
> Fatta la somma di tutti i fattori, allo stato attuale mio figlio sta molto meglio ed ha instaurato sia con me che con mia moglie un rapporto molto più positivo e, soprattutto, sereno o facilmente rasserenabile, e questo non credo sia poco.
> La "vendetta", ripeto, è cosa da imbecilli ed a loro la lascio, per quanto riguarda il mio "dare senza ricevere" attuale, è frutto di prove innumerevoli fatte in questi due anni, dove mi si è mostrato che la maggior parte delle cose che ritenevo "indispensabili per me" alla fin fine erano solo tentativi di sfogo da una situazione difficile.
> ...


spero tu sia convinto di cio' che affermi caro mio perchè dalla situazione familiare che vai descrivendo si evince che tu sei proprio vittima e non artefice.
non solo credo che l'equilibrio prima lo devi trovare dentro di te e poi semmai nell'ambiente in cui vivi.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mio figlio, per quanto si sia tentato di tenerlo fuori dalle nostre menate ha mostrato forti segni di disagio, e questo si è ripercosso pure sulla scuola e sui suoi contatti con gli altri coetanei.
> Da quando ho intavolato il "nuovo corso" sta mostrando molta, ma davvero molta più serenità, sano entusiasmo per le cose, inatteso impegno nei ripassi. Non si tratta di iperattività, il tutto è poi intercalato da normalissimi momenti di disubbidienza, scazzo, pigrizia, irritabilità etc.
> Fatta la somma di tutti i fattori, allo stato attuale mio figlio sta molto meglio ed ha instaurato sia con me che con mia moglie un rapporto molto più positivo e, soprattutto, sereno o facilmente rasserenabile, e questo non credo sia poco.
> La "vendetta", ripeto, è cosa da imbecilli ed a loro la lascio, per quanto riguarda il mio "dare senza ricevere" attuale, è frutto di prove innumerevoli fatte in questi due anni, dove mi si è mostrato che la maggior parte delle cose che ritenevo "indispensabili per me" alla fin fine erano solo tentativi di sfogo da una situazione difficile.
> ...



Sei davvero coraggioso e forte, per tuo figlio.
Ti sei accorto dei suoi disagi e hai agito di conseguenza, è una cosa difficilissima e che richiede una abnegazione non  indifferente.

L'unica cosa, una domanda che faccio anche a me stessa, non critica nè consiglio... è l'unico modo per dargli serenità? Questo sforzo immane, riuscirai a farlo per il resto della tua vita? O non sopraggiungerà amarezza e rabbia... ne ho viste di persone inacidite e incattivite con gli anni... 

Hai tutta la mia stima e comprensione


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> spero tu sia convinto di cio' che affermi caro mio perchè dalla situazione familiare che vai descrivendo si evince che tu sei proprio vittima e non artefice.
> non solo credo che l'equilibrio prima lo devi trovare dentro di te e poi semmai nell'ambiente in cui vivi.


......di conseguenza nel corso della propria preziosissima ricerca dell'equilibrio personale......... tutto il resto può andare affanculo? Maddaiiiiii!!!
Stiamo parlando di vita vera, non di una telenovela.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ci siamo fraintesi.
> No, non intendo una situazione nella quale uno presuntuosamente sorregge l'altro, magari in posa plastica, il petto mostrato al nemico.
> Me ne guardo bene.
> *No, parlo semplicemente del non rischiare che il "lasciare libertà" ad un altro non sia altro che un risparmiare sé stessi.*


Certemante non risparmio me stessa quando lascio... ogni rottura provoca dolore... non e' quasi mai "va bene ora vai affanculo" anche se ogni tanto mi sarebbe piaciuto... molto:carneval:

Quando ho lasciato il padre di mia figlia e' perche' la relazione era diventata 100/0, secondo me ingiusta per tutti e lui non avrebbe mai avuto il coraggio di dire basta, probabilmente avrebbe continuato per la figlia e con le sue storie _on a side_... basta l'ho detto io. Siamo in ottimi rapporti e siamo tutti molto meglio di prima... per me era giusto che anche lui imparasse a prendersi le sue responsabilita' e a camminare con le sue gambe, ma se io fossi rimasta a sobbarcarmi tutto il peso non l'avrebbe mai fatto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sei davvero coraggioso e forte, per tuo figlio.
> Ti sei accorto dei suoi disagi e hai agito di conseguenza, è una cosa difficilissima e che richiede una abnegazione non indifferente.
> 
> L'unica cosa, una domanda che faccio anche a me stessa, non critica nè consiglio... è l'unico modo per dargli serenità? Questo sforzo immane, riuscirai a farlo per il resto della tua vita? O non sopraggiungerà amarezza e rabbia... ne ho viste di persone inacidite e incattivite con gli anni...
> ...


Non sono per nulla un padreterno, non sono consapevole di nulla finchè non mi cade su un piede, sto seguendo un percorso che mi ha portato a ragionare su moltissime scelte possibili, tutto questo condito con condizioni psicoemotive variabilissime, instabili, estreme. Ho preso mille "decisioni" e mille volte ci sono tornato sopra perchè mi rendevo conto che erano infondate, o più comode che giuste. Ora sono in questa fase, e la posso considerare una fase "mediamente positiva". La reggerò finché ce la farò o finchè non mi si mostrerà con chiara evidenza che sto sbagliando. Nel frattempo mio figlio crescerà, io lo seguirò più che potrò, tenterò non di inculcargli idee, ma di dargli i mezzi per farsene delle sue il meno falsate possibile da preconcetti. Io continuerò a coltivare i miei interessi, a frequentare le persone che mi piacciono, a tentare ogni giorno di essere almeno un pochino migliore. Tutto questo ha un costo: tenterò in ogni modo di pagare il mio debito.


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ......di conseguenza *nel corso della propria preziosissima ricerca dell'equilibrio personale......... tutto il resto può andare affanculo? Maddaiiiiii!!!*
> Stiamo parlando di vita vera, non di una telenovela.


va affanculo l'equilibrio se ti ostini a credere di ambire all'equilibrio tralasciando cose fondamentali per l'equilibrio. Come la soddisfazione e la serenità di una coppia, la gioia di vedere che gli sforzi sono condivisi, che quando tu hai un momento di difficoltà non sei solo e viceversa. Dalla tua insoddisfazione cerchi di produrre equilibrio. Difficile, anzi, direi impossibile.
tu cerchi di non avere pretese, perchè sai che andrebbero deluse.
è diverso dal trarne equilibrio


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> va affanculo l'equilibrio se ti ostini a credere di ambire all'equilibrio tralasciando cose fondamentali per l'equilibrio. Come la soddisfazione e la serenità di una coppia, la gioia di vedere che gli sforzi sono condivisi, che quando tu hai un momento di difficoltà non sei solo e viceversa. Dalla tua insoddisfazione cerchi di produrre equilibrio. Difficile, anzi, direi impossibile.
> tu cerchi di non avere pretese, perchè sai che andrebbero deluse.
> è diverso dal trarne equilibrio


Anche per me l'e' cosi'... mi ci fumo pure la zizza


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> va affanculo l'equilibrio se ti ostini a credere di ambire all'equilibrio tralasciando cose fondamentali per l'equilibrio. Come la soddisfazione e la serenità di una coppia, la gioia di vedere che gli sforzi sono condivisi, che quando tu hai un momento di difficoltà non sei solo e viceversa. Dalla tua insoddisfazione cerchi di produrre equilibrio. Difficile, anzi, direi impossibile.
> tu cerchi di non avere pretese, perchè sai che andrebbero deluse.
> è diverso dal trarne equilibrio


Hehehehehe, lo so che da fastidio vedere alcune cose negli altri. Non si capiscono, ma ci danno fastidio.

Torno a ripetere: la coppia non è un valore fondamentale. L'essere umano lo è, ed il suo rapporto con gli altri.
Per ottenere "la soddisfazione e la serenità di una coppia", come dici tu, dovrei mollare mia moglie e andarmene a zonzo? Che senso ha? Per potermi permettere la ricerca "libera" di un'altra persona con cui tentare di far incastrare le mie personali ed egoistiche aspettative con le sue? Dovrei lasciar galleggiare mio figlio nel mio personale mare di cacca perchè "tanto molti figli di separati stanno benissimo"?
Beh, sai, se la mia "serenità famigliare" dovesse avere prezzi simili, preferisco la mia "prigione".


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> va affanculo l'equilibrio se ti ostini a credere di ambire all'equilibrio tralasciando cose fondamentali per l'equilibrio. Come la soddisfazione e la serenità di una coppia, *la gioia di vedere che gli sforzi sono condivisi, che quando tu hai un momento di difficoltà non sei solo e viceversa*. Dalla tua insoddisfazione cerchi di produrre equilibrio. Difficile, anzi, direi impossibile.
> tu cerchi di non avere pretese, perchè sai che andrebbero deluse.
> è diverso dal trarne equilibrio


Confondi, come si fa spesso, l'equilibrio individuale con l'interdipendenza. Ce ne corre


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Hehehehehe, lo so che da fastidio vedere alcune cose negli altri. Non si capiscono, ma ci danno fastidio.*
> 
> Torno a ripetere: la coppia non è un valore fondamentale. L'essere umano lo è, ed il suo rapporto con gli altri.
> Per ottenere "la soddisfazione e la serenità di una coppia", come dici tu, dovrei mollare mia moglie e andarmene a zonzo? Che senso ha? Per potermi permettere la ricerca "libera" di un'altra persona con cui tentare di far incastrare le mie personali ed egoistiche aspettative con le sue? Dovrei lasciar galleggiare mio figlio nel mio personale mare di cacca perchè "tanto molti figli di separati stanno benissimo"?
> Beh, sai, se la mia "serenità famigliare" dovesse avere prezzi simili, preferisco la mia "prigione".


a me non da nessun fastidio quello che dici, non è nella mia mentalità e cercavo di farti capire che ambire ad un equilibrio rinunciando ad elementi fondamentali per l'equilibrio è sbagliato.
l'idea che tu accetti una situazione che si capisce perfettamente non ti rende felice  solo per tuo figlio a me pare poco credibile, così come l'ho sempre pensato delle coppie che non avendo il coraggio di lasciarsi (anche in modo amichevole) si attaccano all'idea che il figlio non possa sopravvivere alla separazione.  
E non ho mai detto che per essere felice devi avere per forza una donna che ti ama accanto. quello aiuta, ma puoi essere felice anche senza e l'equilibrio trovarlo in altre cose.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hehehehehe, lo so che da fastidio vedere alcune cose negli altri. Non si capiscono, ma ci danno fastidio.
> 
> Torno a ripetere: la coppia non è un valore fondamentale. L'essere umano lo è, ed il suo rapporto con gli altri.
> Per ottenere "la soddisfazione e la serenità di una coppia", come dici tu, dovrei mollare mia moglie e andarmene a zonzo? Che senso ha? Per potermi permettere la ricerca "libera" di un'altra persona con cui tentare di far incastrare le mie personali ed egoistiche aspettative con le sue? Dovrei lasciar galleggiare mio figlio nel mio personale mare di cacca perchè "tanto molti figli di separati stanno benissimo"?
> Beh, sai, se la mia "serenità famigliare" dovesse avere prezzi simili, preferisco la mia "prigione".


Mia figlia sta benissimo e non naviga in nessun mare di cacca... porta rispetto per chi fa scelte diverse dalle tue.


----------



## Eliade (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oddio, la mia storia non arriva alla lunghezza di quella di Kid nel vecchio forum, ma ci ha provato, seppur sparsa su numerosi 3d. Si, avevo lo stesso nick. Se proprio ci tieni a leggerla, non sarà un'impresa facile,* sparsa com'è in 3d anche non miei (come in questo caso)*


 E te pareva:unhappy:....vabè, cercherò di farmi un'idea.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mia figlia sta benissimo e non naviga in nessun mare di cacca... porta rispetto per chi fa scelte diverse dalle tue.


Ok, ragazzi, chiudiamo qui. Io faccio un discorso legato alla mia situazione, lo sottolineo, lo circostanzio, voi lo riportate pari pari alla vostra che è completamente diversa. SI gioca a non intendersi, e questo porta solo inutile disaccordo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E te pareva:unhappy:....vabè, cercherò di farmi un'idea.


convinta che ne valga la pena?
E' una storia come tante, nulla di che.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non sono per nulla un padreterno, non sono consapevole di nulla finchè non mi cade su un piede, sto seguendo un percorso che mi ha portato a ragionare su moltissime scelte possibili, tutto questo condito con condizioni psicoemotive variabilissime, instabili, estreme. Ho preso mille "decisioni" e mille volte ci sono tornato sopra perchè mi rendevo conto che erano infondate, o più comode che giuste. Ora sono in questa fase, e la posso considerare una fase "mediamente positiva". La reggerò finché ce la farò o finchè non mi si mostrerà con chiara evidenza che sto sbagliando. Nel frattempo mio figlio crescerà, io lo seguirò più che potrò, tenterò non di inculcargli idee, ma di dargli i mezzi per farsene delle sue il meno falsate possibile da preconcetti. Io continuerò a coltivare i miei interessi, a frequentare le persone che mi piacciono, a tentare ogni giorno di essere almeno un pochino migliore. Tutto questo ha un costo: tenterò in ogni modo di pagare il mio debito.



Vediamo... quel che ricavo è che sei in "attesa".
Hai stabilito quale sia la via migliore se non altro al momento, e ti stai giustamente anche "riposando" da battaglie emotive dolorose per te e per tutti.
In attesa di un eventuale cambio di situazione che ti faccia prendere altre decisioni. Non che tu lo desideri o lo cerchi, ma per il momento va bene così.

Continuo a pensare che sei nel giusto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> mia moglie rappresenta, con la sua presenza, il simbolo di quello che avrei voluto. Un tempo ne fu coartefice, ora ne è solo il simbolo, un ricordo e basta.
> Non posso non voler bene ad una persona che ha passato con me più di metà della mia vita, ma ora posso dire chiaro e tondo che di amore non se ne parla proprio. Anzi, faccio fatica, a volte, a contenere una certa astiosità che sorge dalla quotidianità non più alleggerita dall'illusione di un rapporto come desiderato.
> Si convive, si tenta di rispettarsi. Lei ha bisogno di qualche illusione di normalità? Ok, gliela concedo, ma non sempre. Quando pretende troppo da me, che sono impegnato a vivere e leccarmi da solo le ferite, le ricordo pacatamente che oramai il vaso è rotto, e lei non sta facendo nulla per aiutarmi a ripararlo.


 E quelle sue richieste non sono forse un modo per ripararlo e la tua risposta un modo per rifiutare la sua colla?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, ragazzi, chiudiamo qui. Io faccio un discorso legato alla mia situazione, lo sottolineo, lo circostanzio, voi lo riportate pari pari alla vostra che è completamente diversa. SI gioca a non intendersi, e questo porta solo inutile disaccordo.


Se scrivi in tono sarcastico "tanto i figli dei separati stanno benissimo" ti rispondo che ti piaccia o meno.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E quelle sue richieste non sono forse un modo per ripararlo e la tua risposta un modo per rifiutare la sua colla?


Già, se in gioco ci fosse solo il vaso rotto ok.
Purtroppo c'è di mezzo i mio squilibrio dovuto ai tanti anni di un rapporto che poi ho scoperto vivere solo nella mia illusione.
Come ho già detto, il problema non è nato con le corna, delle quali mi potrei bellamente fregare se non fosse che mi sono trovato ad affrontarlo dopo anni di "assenza" di mia moglie e mille sforzi, evidentemente inutili, da parte mia per ritrovarla.
Ho dei sani principi, perseguo l'equilibrio, ma non sono fatto di ferro, e sono terribilmente stanco.
Ho bisogno IO in prima persona di aiuto, le ho chiesto aiuto, ma lei vuole solo "tornare come prima", indifferente al fatto che io già prima STAVO MALE e non ho nessuna intenzione di tornare in quelle condizioni.
A questo punto potrebbe apparire che ci si sia tornati, ma cambia il fattore fondamentale della mia totale disillusione, e quindi della mia libertà da ogni speranza malriposta in qualcosa che si è dimostrata impossibile. Questo mi libera tantissimo, e mi mette in condizioni di pensare a mille cose che un tempo mi erano precluse.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

*mi metto l'elmetto*

Però Alce per il tuo equilibrio (il tuo) hai bisogno di stare in questa situazione e per il tuo equilibrio hai bisogno di restare con tua moglie, per il tuo equilibrio hai bisogno della quotidianeità di tuo figli e di vedere che sta bene e sentirtene responsabile in positivo ...quindi sei tu che hai bisogno di loro, almeno altrettanto quanto hanno bisogno di te e hai bisogno pure ogni tanto di scaricare fiele su tua moglie per curarti quella ferita narcisistica non rimarginata del tradimento.
Comprensibile.
Però l'aureola, tua, o il forcone, di tua moglie, mettili nel baule.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se scrivi in tono sarcastico "tanto i figli dei separati stanno benissimo" ti rispondo che ti piaccia o meno.


Senti, a me stanno sui coglioni i demagoghi che portano ad esempio singoli fatti favorevoli alla propria teoria dimenticando tutto il resto. Lo so perfettamente che molti figli di separati vivono benissimo, ma questo *non vuol dire che tutte le storie sono uguali*, e non venirmi a dire che non esistono figli diseparati che si sono trovati più che soffocati nel mare di merda dei genitori.
La frase sarcastica era indirizzata proprio a quelli che con quella considerazione si parano il culo continuamente, la ripetono ad ogni occasione...... e crepino gli altri.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Già, se in gioco ci fosse solo il vaso rotto ok.
> Purtroppo c'è di mezzo i mio squilibrio dovuto ai tanti anni di un rapporto che poi ho scoperto vivere solo nella mia illusione.
> Come ho già detto, il problema non è nato con le corna, delle quali mi potrei bellamente fregare se non fosse che mi sono trovato ad affrontarlo dopo anni di "assenza" di mia moglie e mille sforzi, evidentemente inutili, da parte mia per ritrovarla.
> Ho dei sani principi, perseguo l'equilibrio, ma non sono fatto di ferro, e sono terribilmente stanco.
> ...


 Dille chiaramente cosa vuoi.
Anche con l'aiuto di un mediatore familiare.
Magari potresti scoprire che tutto quello che tu credi di fare per lei non è quello di cui ha realmente bisogno e che magari vuoi altro da quello che credi di volere.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però Alce per il tuo equilibrio (il tuo) hai bisogno di stare in questa situazione e per il tuo equilibrio hai bisogno di restare con tua moglie, per il tuo equilibrio hai bisogno della quotidianeità di tuo figli e di vedere che sta bene e sentirtene responsabile in positivo ...quindi sei tu che hai bisogno di loro, almeno altrettanto quanto hanno bisogno di te e hai bisogno pure ogni tanto di scaricare fiele su tua moglie per curarti quella ferita narcisistica non rimarginata del tradimento.
> Comprensibile.
> Però l'aureola, tua, o il forcone, di tua moglie, mettili nel baule.


Io non mi sono mai messo l'aureola. Se le mie convinzioni, che più volte ho ribadito essere ben più grandi delle mie capacità, ti danno tanto fastidio, nessuno ti obbliga a leggermi. Lo stesso vale per il forcone di mia moglie. E' una donna in gamba, dalla mentalità semplice ma intelligente e capace. Mi ha fatto del male ed io non sono stato capace di incassare il colpo, questo non fa di lei un demone, ma di me un essere umano normale.


----------



## Eliade (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> convinta che ne valga la pena?
> E' una storia come tante, nulla di che.


 Convinta convinta no...però vedo comunque che se ne parla della tua storia, anche in riferimento all'argomento della discussione....
Non riesco ad intervenire (neanche se lo volessi), se non conosco almeno a linee generali la tua storia no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io non mi sono mai messo l'aureola. Se le mie convinzioni, che più volte ho ribadito essere ben più grandi delle mie capacità, ti danno tanto fastidio, nessuno ti obbliga a leggermi. Lo stesso vale per il forcone di mia moglie. E' una donna in gamba, dalla mentalità semplice ma intelligente e capace. Mi ha fatto del male ed io non sono stato capace di incassare il colpo, questo non fa di lei un demone, ma di me un essere umano normale.


 E allora non respingerla quando arriva con la sua colla.
Tu credi che non possa rimarginare le ferite, ma non la fai neanche provare.
Tutti possono sbagliare, l'avevate anche messo in conto, ma tu vuoi sentire lei sempre in quella situazione.
Guarda che l'elmetto l'ho messo,


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> mia moglie rappresenta, con la sua presenza, il simbolo di quello che avrei voluto. Un tempo ne fu coartefice, ora ne è solo il simbolo, un ricordo e basta.
> Non posso non voler bene ad una persona che ha passato con me più di metà della mia vita, ma ora posso dire chiaro e tondo che di amore non se ne parla proprio. Anzi, faccio fatica, a volte, a contenere una certa astiosità che sorge dalla quotidianità non più alleggerita dall'illusione di un rapporto come desiderato.
> Si convive, si tenta di rispettarsi. Lei ha bisogno di qualche illusione di normalità? Ok, gliela concedo, ma non sempre. Quando pretende troppo da me, che sono impegnato a vivere e leccarmi da solo le ferite, le ricordo pacatamente che oramai il vaso è rotto, e lei non sta facendo nulla per aiutarmi a ripararlo.


ecco.quotando la considerazione che aveva fatto Minerva meglio di quanto non sia riuscita a fare io , ora ti ho capito. ma non puoi dire che una coppia di stampo amoroso è riducibile a un fatto biologico, perchè se ANCHE lei che ha contribuito a sfasciare la coppia ci mettesse quella volontà che dici negata ...forse quell'idea di coppia ritornerebbe ad essere .


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Senti, a me stanno sui coglioni i demagoghi che portano ad esempio singoli fatti favorevoli alla propria teoria dimenticando tutto il resto. Lo so perfettamente che molti figli di separati vivono benissimo, ma questo *non vuol dire che tutte le storie sono uguali*, e non venirmi a dire che non esistono figli diseparati che si sono trovati più che soffocati nel mare di merda dei genitori.
> La frase sarcastica era indirizzata proprio a quelli che con quella considerazione si parano il culo continuamente, la ripetono ad ogni occasione...... e crepino gli altri.


A me stanno sul culo le persone offensive come te che scrivono queste stronzate, senza mai esternarsi dalla propria di situazione!

Se i genitori sono intelligenti e responsabili i figli staranno sempre bene e saranno sempre tutelati e amati. Se questo non e' il tuo caso vai con dio!

Anche stare in una relazione 100/0 e' pararsi il culo pensando di farlo per il bene altrui. Dai agli altri del paraculo senza provare a starci nella loro situazione, ma guarda un po'!

Detesto chi crede di stare sempre dalla parte del giusto, preferisco chi siede dalla parte del torto.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mia figlia sta benissimo e non naviga in nessun mare di cacca... porta rispetto per chi fa scelte diverse dalle tue.


Segnalata come uscita del cazzo... anonimo ovviamente


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

francamente non capisco. se descrivi una situazione che ti provoca disagio uno risponde, ovviamente anche cercando di trasmettere le proprie esperienze positive per condividerle e per mostrare altre visioni che magari dal tuo punto di vista non hai mai preso in considerazione.
ma se le risposte sono se ti do fastidio non leggermi, se ti da fastidio leggere certi atteggiamenti non leggermi o che le risposte sono cazzate demagogiche etc. non capisco che senso ha.
si cercava di aiutare, se scoccia arrivederci e grazie


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

mah... generalizzare è sempre sbagliato. Io posso giudicare solo l'esempio di mia figlia. Tutto sommato, anche se il rapporto con me non va certo bene (ed è ovvio che la responsabilità è la mia...) la vedo serena... a scuola va molto bene, è piena d'amiche ed amici, è attiva. A dir la verità do grande merito alla madre. E ovviamente al carattere che le è toccato ino sorte.
D'altronde conosco diverse famiglie "unite" i cui figli sono chiaramente dei disadattati.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

Infatti ho scritto mia figlia... non i figli dei separati


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Era un pensiero generico, non rivolto a te. Ogni situazione è diversa.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

Non ho pensato fosse rivolto a me a dire il vero.
Proprio perche' ogni situazione e' diversa contestavo il tono sarcastico del "tanto i figli dei separati stanno benissimo"... alcuni stanno bene, altri stanno male, ma vale anche per i figli i cui genitori non sono separati IMHO


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me stanno sul culo le persone offensive come te che scrivono queste stronzate, senza mai esternarsi dalla propria di situazione!
> 
> Se i genitori sono intelligenti e responsabili i figli staranno sempre bene e saranno sempre tutelati e amati. Se questo non e' il tuo caso vai con dio! Oh, grazie della tua benedizione. Se le cose non sono come decidi tu, fanculo a tutti, eh?
> 
> ...


 
Bene, bene, uno fa un discorso, mostra sè stesso, la propria situazione e le proprie considerazioni, ricosce i propri limiti ed esprime solo il desiderio di fare di meglio, ed alla fine si ritrova, (come al solito) a dover a tutti i costi accettare l'opinione di chi dice che sono tutte balle, pena la gogna.
Eh, si, bella sta democrazia.


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ho pensato fosse rivolto a me a dire il vero.
> Proprio perche' ogni situazione e' diversa contestavo il tono sarcastico del "tanto i figli dei separati stanno benissimo"... alcuni stanno bene, altri stanno male, ma vale anche per i figli i cui genitori non sono separati IMHO


 ah ok... si, infatti. Dipende da tanti motivi lo stare bene o male di un figlio.Che poi anche il carattere conta moltissimo, e quello non dipende nemmeno dalla situazione.
Tendenzialmente comunque penso che nella stragrande maggioanza dei casi, la motivazione dei figli per una mancata separazione sia un alibi. Magari si è sinceri, ma anche solo inconsciamente è un alibi, imho.
Poi ovviamente ogni caso è diverso.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah ok... si, infatti. Dipende da tanti motivi lo stare bene o male di un figlio.Che poi anche il carattere conta moltissimo, e quello non dipende nemmeno dalla situazione.
> Tendenzialmente comunque penso che nella stragrande maggioanza dei casi, *la motivazione dei figli per una mancata separazione sia un alibi*. Magari si è sinceri, ma anche solo inconsciamente è un alibi, imho.
> Poi ovviamente ogni caso è diverso.


ma mi spieghi, almeno tu, dove io ho detto che le mie scelte sono generate solo dalla questione del figlio? Dove non ho detto e ripetuto alla nausea che non è un solo fattore, ma un insieme complesso di fattori che mi ha portato alla situazione attuale?
Dove ho lasciato intendere che il mio sia un sacrificio da martire del matrimonio e non una scelta basata sulla ricerca della soluzione migliore tentando di evitare i tranelli delle risposte troppo facili?

Certo che se come purtroppo è d'uso, si legge solo quello che si vuole leggere.........
Non mi ricordavo più per quale motivo non parlavo quasi più della mia storia, ora mi è stato mostrato chiaramente.


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

senza entrare nella sua situazione personale di alce, perchè già siamo riusciti a creare un disagio che non si desideva, io credo che un figlio per crescere sereno e sano abbia bisogno di respirare amore intorno a se,di vederlo , di toccarlo,perchè è questo che sarà capace di svolgere a sua volta all'interno della sua vita personale;  che sia con un genitore, due  o una folla. e amore non è biologia ..perchè che i coniugi scopino o meno al figlio non importa un bel niente.

questo è in sintesi quello che credo. quanto poi io ci sia riuscita o meno  è un altro discorso.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Bene, bene, uno fa un discorso, mostra sè stesso, la propria situazione e le proprie considerazioni, ricosce i propri limiti ed esprime solo il desiderio di fare di meglio, ed alla fine si ritrova, (come al solito) a dover a tutti i costi accettare l'opinione di chi dice che sono tutte balle, pena la gogna.
> Eh, si, bella sta democrazia.


Io non ho cercato di farti accettare la mia opinione o metterti alla gogna: io te l'ho semplicemente data (l'opinione:mrgreen perché m'interessa l'argomento e ammiro molto quello che stai scrivendo . Cercavo di farti vedere quello che io considero possa essere un ostacolo o un problema in alcune cose che dici, per te non per altro. Perché avevo l'impressione che tu ti stessi sforzando (in senso buono)  , stessi sacrificando parti di te per raggiungere i tuoi scopi nobilissimi e belli.Poi è ovvio che per confrontarmi con qualcuno che parla di sé debba parlare di me e di come la penso portando la mia esperienza personale
Comunque la chiudo qui.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> *senza entrare nella sua situazione personale di alce, perchè già siamo riusciti a creare un disagio che non si desiderava*, io credo che un figlio per crescere sereno e sano abbia bisogno di respirare amore intorno a se,di vederlo , di toccarlo,perchè è questo che sarà capace di svolgere a sua volta all'interno della sua vita personale; che sia con un genitore, due o una folla. e amore non è biologia ..perchè che i coniugi scopino o meno al figlio non importa un bel niente.
> 
> questo è in sintesi quello che credo. quanto poi io ci sia riuscita o meno è un altro discorso.


Guarda che sono io che mi metto in piazza, quindi non ti preoccupare di tirarmi in mezzo, solo che a volte da fastidio vedere che una situaizione palesemente personale e particolare viene "smontata" da frasi fatte e demagogia spicciola.
Un figlio ha bisogno di amore, questo senza dubbio, ma ha anche bisogno di punti di riferimento che a volte il più puro dei sentimenti di un genitore non riesce a dare. L'equilibrio di un bambino non è appoggiato solo sull'affettività, pensare così è a mio avviso profondamente sbagliato.
Amore non è biologia, certo, ma biologia non è amore, eppure si tenta sempre di farla passar per tale. Ma è un altro discorso.
Cosa c'entri il fatto se i genitori scopano con la serenità dei figli, me lo devi spiegare. Da dove salta fuori sto discorso?!


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Io non ho cercato di farti accettare la mia opinione o metterti alla gogna: io te l'ho semplicemente data (l'opinione:mrgreen perché m'interessa l'argomento e ammiro molto quello che stai scrivendo . Cercavo di farti vedere quello che io considero possa essere un ostacolo o un problema in alcune cose che dici, per te non per altro. Perché avevo l'impressione che tu ti stessi sforzando (in senso buono) , stessi sacrificando parti di te per raggiungere i tuoi scopi nobilissimi e belli.Poi è ovvio che per confrontarmi con qualcuno che parla di sé debba parlare di me e di come la penso portando la mia esperienza personale
> Comunque la chiudo qui.


Ma difatti (caso strano) tu oggi con me sei stata solo interlocutoria, non particolarmente invadente. Hai espresso idee, ti ho risposto. Tutto ok.


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ma mi spieghi, almeno tu, dove io ho detto che le mie scelte sono generate solo dalla questione del figlio? Dove non ho detto e ripetuto alla nausea che non è un solo fattore, ma un insieme complesso di fattori che mi ha portato alla situazione attuale?
> Dove ho lasciato intendere che il mio sia un sacrificio da martire del matrimonio e non una scelta basata sulla ricerca della soluzione migliore tentando di evitare i tranelli delle risposte troppo facili?
> 
> Certo che se come purtroppo è d'uso, si legge solo quello che si vuole leggere.........
> Non mi ricordavo più per quale motivo non parlavo quasi più della mia storia, ora mi è stato mostrato chiaramente.


 Alce, ma mi spieghi almeno tu perchè quando uno esprime un pensiero generico su un dato argomento spesso chi legge vede in automatico un riferimento alla propria situazione? Non pensavo a te, non parlavo di te.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Guarda che sono io che mi metto in piazza, quindi non ti preoccupare di tirarmi in mezzo, solo che a volte da fastidio vedere che una situaizione palesemente personale e particolare viene "smontata" da frasi fatte e demagogia spicciola.
> * Un figlio ha bisogno di amore, questo senza dubbio, ma ha anche bisogno di punti di riferimento che a volte il più puro dei sentimenti di un genitore non riesce a dare. L'equilibrio di un bambino non è appoggiato solo sull'affettività,* pensare così è a mio avviso profondamente sbagliato.
> Amore non è biologia, certo, ma biologia non è amore, eppure si tenta sempre di farla passar per tale. Ma è un altro discorso.
> Cosa c'entri il fatto se i genitori scopano con la serenità dei figli, me lo devi spiegare. Da dove salta fuori sto discorso?!


 Sono totalmente d'accordo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Alce, ma mi spieghi almeno tu perchè quando uno esprime un pensiero generico su un dato argomento spesso chi legge vede in automatico un riferimento alla propria situazione? Non pensavo a te, non parlavo di te.


Scusami, ho preso il tuo post solo perchè era l'ultimo a fare riferimento alla questione figli. Lo so che in realtà era generico.
Ti dirò: quando l'ho quotato ho pensato proprio che mi avresti bacchettato così. Sorry :up:


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma difatti (*caso strano*) tu oggi con me sei stata solo interlocutoria, non particolarmente invadente. Hai espresso idee, ti ho risposto. Tutto ok.


miiiiimiiiii


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> miiiiimiiiii


non capisco cosa faccia la maggior parte di queste faccine, questa in particolare mi è ostica (ma vado per intuito )


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Scusami, ho preso il tuo post solo perchè era l'ultimo a fare riferimento alla questione figli. Lo so che in realtà era generico.
> Ti dirò: quando l'ho quotato ho pensato proprio che mi avresti bacchettato così. Sorry :up:


 ok :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> *senza entrare nella sua situazione personale di alce, perchè già siamo riusciti a creare un disagio che non si desid*eva, io credo che un figlio per crescere sereno e sano abbia bisogno di respirare amore intorno a se,di vederlo , di toccarlo,perchè è questo che sarà capace di svolgere a sua volta all'interno della sua vita personale; che sia con un genitore, due o una folla. e amore non è biologia ..perchè che i coniugi scopino o meno al figlio non importa un bel niente.
> 
> questo è in sintesi quello che credo. quanto poi io ci sia riuscita o meno è un altro discorso.





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Guarda che sono io che mi metto in piazza, quindi non ti preoccupare di tirarmi in mezzo, solo che a volte da fastidio vedere che una situaizione palesemente personale e particolare viene "smontata" da frasi fatte e demagogia spicciola.
> Un figlio ha bisogno di amore, questo senza dubbio, ma ha anche bisogno di punti di riferimento che a volte il più puro dei sentimenti di un genitore non riesce a dare. L'equilibrio di un bambino non è appoggiato solo sull'affettività, pensare così è a mio avviso profondamente sbagliato.
> Amore non è biologia, certo, ma biologia non è amore, eppure si tenta sempre di farla passar per tale. Ma è un altro discorso.
> Cosa c'entri il fatto se i genitori scopano con la serenità dei figli, me lo devi spiegare. *Da dove salta fuori sto discorso*?!


 Da lei. Salta fuori da lei, da suo vissuto.
L'ha anche scritto "senza entrare nella sua (tua) situazione".
Ognuno fa le scelte che può e che ritiene le migliori.
Ma ognuno ha anche un dubbio che forse avrebbe potuto fare diversamente e di questo si parla.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Da lei. Salta fuori da lei, da suo vissuto.
> L'ha anche scritto "senza entrare nella sua (tua) situazione".
> Ognuno fa le scelte che può e che ritiene le migliori.
> Ma ognuno ha anche un dubbio che forse avrebbe potuto fare diversamente e di questo si parla.


Ma cosa intervieni a fare per conto di altri?
Micio ha fatto riferimento a cose come se se ne fosse parlato, e per me così non è, quindi le chiedevo da dove avesse dedotto che si stava parlando di quello.
Cosa diavolo rispondi tu per lei?!


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Da lei. Salta fuori da lei, da suo vissuto.
> L'ha anche scritto "senza entrare nella sua (tua) situazione".
> Ognuno fa le scelte che può e che ritiene le migliori.
> Ma ognuno ha anche un dubbio che forse avrebbe potuto fare diversamente e di questo si parla.






grazie persa. ho scritto una papirata e si è disconnesso tutto. ho perso tutto.

questo che sottolineato volevo dire. sono sfinita e mi scuso con alce,


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma cosa intervieni a fare per conto di altri?
> Micio ha fatto riferimento a cose come se se ne fosse parlato, e per me così non è, quindi le chiedevo da dove avesse dedotto che si stava parlando di quello.
> Cosa diavolo rispondi tu per lei?!


Se n'è parlato perché parlava di LEI!
Io l'ho letta e conosco la sua storia.
Intervengo peché al momento non mi pare presente e magari nel frattempo si sarebbe innestata una polemica fuori luogo perché (per me chiaramente) non parlava di te.


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se n'è parlato perché parlava di LEI!
> Io l'ho letta e conosco la sua storia.
> Intervengo peché al momento non mi pare presente e magari nel frattempo si sarebbe innestata una polemica fuori luogo perché (per me chiaramente) non parlava di te.


straquoto e ringrazio due.


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Da lei. Salta fuori da lei, da suo vissuto.
> L'ha anche scritto "senza entrare nella sua (tua) situazione".
> Ognuno fa le scelte che può e che ritiene le migliori.
> *Ma ognuno ha anche un dubbio che forse avrebbe potuto fare diversamente e di questo si parla*.


Le scelte inevitabilmente li portano sempre. Il "non essere" che esiste soggiacente in ogni scelta, diventa un "essere" potenziale dentro di noi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> [/U]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma di che ti scusi? 

Sono il primo a dire che dal di fuori è naturale che si pensi che possano esserci soluzioni diverse, ma da qui a decretare che ci sono e basta, ce ne corre.
Io non ho preso, finora, decisioni "giuste", ma solo quelle che la mia situazione personale, materiale ed interiore, mi ha fatto credere fossero le migliori, tanto che più volte ci sono tornato sopra e mi sono ricreduto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> straquoto e ringrazio due.


Mi scuso, ma siccome non avevo colto le premesse a me ignote, non avevo capito.


----------



## geisha (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> va affanculo l'equilibrio se ti ostini a credere di ambire all'equilibrio tralasciando cose fondamentali per l'equilibrio. Come la soddisfazione e la serenità di una coppia, la gioia di vedere che gli sforzi sono condivisi, che quando tu hai un momento di difficoltà non sei solo e viceversa. Dalla tua insoddisfazione cerchi di produrre equilibrio. Difficile, anzi, direi impossibile.
> tu cerchi di non avere pretese, perchè sai che andrebbero deluse.
> è diverso dal trarne equilibrio


quoto


----------



## geisha (24 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se scrivi in tono sarcastico "tanto i figli dei separati stanno benissimo" ti rispondo che ti piaccia o meno.


ariquoto


----------



## Grande82 (25 Agosto 2010)

Clelia, rispondo al tuo primo messaggio, senza leggere il resto, per ora.
Ho una domanda: lui li vuole altri figli?
Ti pare un dettaglio nel tuo racconto? A me no. 
La vita 'normale' non esiste. Esiste ciò di cui abbiamo bisogno. Tu hai bisogno di un compagno con cui crescere e andare avanti. Lui ha bisogno di spazio. Spazio dalla sua vita e dalla sua famiglia. 
Anche se scegliesse, anche se scegliesse te, vorrebbe avere una nuova vita e una nuova famiglia con te? 
Io penso che non ce la farebbe. 
E penso che hai un solo modo per scoprirlo.
Chiedere.
Chiedere non è pretendere. Chiedere è darsi valore.
Dire: il mio prezzo è questo, io sono questa e ho bisogno di questo, se non puoi darmelo non sei la persona per me. 
Clelia ha bisogno di un uomo da stimare e un uomo che non sceglie non si può stimare. 
Clelia ha bisogno di qualcuno che viva con lei in quella casa di cui paga buona parte dell'affitto con i soldi faticosamente messi da parte (mi sono fatta un'idea, di te che sei giovane, molto più di lui, e vivi coi tuoi e quindi puoi pagare con fatica quell'affitto, di lui che non può perchè non sa spiegare a lei i soldi mancanti, di te che aspetti e lui che chiama, di amici che non sanno nulla ma immaginano...)
Clelia vuole figli.
Clelia vuole normalità.
Pretendi queste cose. Se non lo fai tu, chi lotterà per te?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Clelia, rispondo al tuo primo messaggio, senza leggere il resto, per ora.
> Ho una domanda: lui li vuole altri figli?
> Ti pare un dettaglio nel tuo racconto? A me no.
> La vita 'normale' non esiste. Esiste ciò di cui abbiamo bisogno. Tu hai bisogno di un compagno con cui crescere e andare avanti. Lui ha bisogno di spazio. Spazio dalla sua vita e dalla sua famiglia.
> ...


 Clelia ha 28 anni e ...è un po' che non la leggiamo.


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

avrà capito l'antifona...


siamo sempre cosi incoraggianti, noi:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> avrà capito l'antifona...
> 
> 
> siamo sempre cosi incoraggianti, noi:mrgreen:


Beh se uno pone le domande di Yahoo answers e vuole quelle risposte, qui non si trova.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh se uno pone le domande di Yahoo answers e vuole quelle risposte, qui non si trova.


 O forse sì? :carneval:


----------



## Iris (30 Agosto 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> la casa l'ho trovata io... gli è piaciuta subito. Paghiamo metà per uno. Il contratto non c'è... è un signore che affitta massimo per un anno però ha voluto la fotocopia del suo documento. Paghiamo a metà anche le utenze. Io ho 28 anni, praticante avvocato, non mi pagano, vivo con i miei. Lui 39, statale.


LASCIALO!!!!!

NOn è vero che gli uomini non lasciano la famiglia perchè non possono..semplicemente non vogliono. Stai tenendo in piedi il suo matrimonio, e stai sprecando tempo prezioso....
Dammi retta: prendi un fugone e pensa a costruirti una famiglia tua...sapessi quante donne conosco che hanno fatto lo stesso sbaglio; passano i decenni e sono ancora amanti.

LASCIALO!!!!!


----------



## Iris (30 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Alce "capisce" sua moglie.


No. Ne è ancora innamorato. E questo è un gran guaio. Pure per il figlio.
Ma non sono fatti miei e non intervengo oltre. Alce notoriamente non chiede pareri, ed io me ne  astengo.


----------



## Amarax (30 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> avrà capito l'antifona...
> 
> 
> siamo sempre cosi incoraggianti, noi:mrgreen:





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh se uno pone le domande di Yahoo answers e vuole quelle risposte, qui non si trova.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O forse sì? :carneval:


 
:mrgreen: a volte tornano nonostante tutto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> salve a tutti, traditi e traditori... io sono "l'altra"... quella che l'ha fatto innamorare e gli ha sconvolto la vita, gli ha mescolato i pensieri, che lo ama.
> L'altra ... quella che conta meno di tutti! quella che conta meno dei figli, viene dopo le esigenze familiari, gli impegni di lavoro ecc.
> L'altra quella che sono tre notti che vorrebbe andare a dormire normalmente e non fa altro che piangere... di rabbia, di dolore, di insoddisfazione.
> Lo conosco da nove mesi, stiamo insieme da sei... lui si era innamorato di me e io neanche me ne ero accorta... mi piaceva però mi ripetevo "lascialo stare è sposato".
> ...


Ciao bella: non è lui l'uomo che sogni.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao bella: non è lui l'uomo che sogni.


sintetica ma estremamente efficace!:up::up:


----------



## cleliadargento (2 Settembre 2010)

*ringraziamenti*

Salve e grazie a tutti per i vari interventi circa la questione da me esposta, grazie anche a quelli che noncuranti della discussione da me aperta hanno chiacchierato d'altro, perchè hanno affievolito la tensione concentrandosi su cose diverse...e  grazie anche a quelli che per il sol fatto che mi sia allontanata hanno pensato che cercassi risposte diverse, ma purtroppo non è così.
Sono qui, vi ho letto dal principio alla fine.
Non cercavo altre risposte se non le vostre. Quelle dei traditi e dei traditori ed è per questo che ho cercato qui... su yahoo answer mi limito a fornire risposte non a proporre domande.
Ebbene platea di peccatori, ho capito la solfa...Tenterò di attuare i vostri consigli, che espressi in sondaggio sarebbero "lascialo 33%" - "liberatene33% - "dimenticalo33%" "scappaaaaaaaaaa 1% - se non ho capito male e come sempre nella mia vita farò a modo mio e con i miei tempi.
Vi ringrazio di nuovo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> Salve e grazie a tutti per i vari interventi circa la questione da me esposta, grazie anche a quelli che noncuranti della discussione da me aperta hanno chiacchierato d'altro, perchè hanno affievolito la tensione concentrandosi su cose diverse...e grazie anche a quelli che per il sol fatto che mi sia allontanata hanno pensato che cercassi risposte diverse, ma purtroppo non è così.
> Sono qui, vi ho letto dal principio alla fine.
> Non cercavo altre risposte se non le vostre. Quelle dei traditi e dei traditori ed è per questo che ho cercato qui... su yahoo answer mi limito a fornire risposte non a proporre domande.
> Ebbene platea di peccatori, ho capito la solfa...Tenterò di attuare i vostri consigli, che espressi in sondaggio sarebbero "lascialo 33%" - "liberatene33% - "dimenticalo33%" "scappaaaaaaaaaa 1% - se non ho capito male e come sempre nella mia vita farò a modo mio e con i miei tempi.
> Vi ringrazio di nuovo.


 :up: nonostante tutto hai senso dell'umorismo


----------



## cleliadargento (2 Settembre 2010)

se riuscissi a portare il mio senso dell'umorismo a letto con me... forse non avrei bisogno di un uomo! ahhaahha
Notte


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> se riuscissi a portare il mio senso dell'umorismo a letto con me... forse non avrei bisogno di un uomo! ahhaahha
> Notte


 Forse se lo usassi per vedere davvero gli uomini i superstiti potresti portarteli a letto tranquillamente... :carneval:
Notte


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse se lo usassi per vedere davvero gli uomini i superstiti potresti portarteli a letto tranquillamente... :carneval:
> Notte


 Questa è una bella risposta... a volte la mancanza di qualcosa o il senso di inadeguatezza verso qualcosa chemagari ci portiamo dentro senza accorgercene ci riduce a vedere grandi persone dove ci son meno che mediocri esseri....
Il problema sta dentro di noi (anche se non sembra affatto a noi stesse e agli occhi altrui che ci sia in noi qualcosa che non torna!) e prima va capito perchè tendiamo ad incappare in certi (visti da fuori) grossolani errori o deja-vu e poi si dovrebbe uscire di casa in cerca di ciò che ci completa o ci appaga o ci interessa...
In questo senso può esser giustificato anche il tradimento o l'esperienza estrema o non so cosa altro: se si fa scientemente senza soffrirne o farsi domande e senza che l'altra persona soffra o si faccia domande allora vuol dire che siamo stati conseguenti a ciò che pensiamo e diciamo di essere, credere, volere.... se il dubbio si presenta, o se la condizione non è poi così idilliaca come sembra, se la voglia e la normalità diventa bisogno allor che qualcosa che pungola da dentro per uscire fuori: va indagato, va cercato, va cpito, non va ssecondato...
Io ORA la penso così...


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse se lo usassi per vedere davvero gli uomini i superstiti potresti portarteli a letto tranquillamente... :carneval:
> Notte


 Quoto.


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2010)

*Clelia...*

Cleliadargento hai veramente una bella faccia di bronzo....altrochè!!!Invece non te ne devi liberare...perchè mai?Siete una bella coppia....:unhappy:lui tradito che continua soavemente il suo menage come se nulla fosse....tu che sapendolo sposato ....te ne freghi e ci finisci in albergo....che scriverti?Vai così...e resta fedele a te stessa....certo hai poco da sorridere..e poco sorriderai....!:up:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

cleliadargento ha detto:


> Salve e grazie a tutti per i vari interventi circa la questione da me esposta, grazie anche a quelli che noncuranti della discussione da me aperta hanno chiacchierato d'altro, perchè hanno affievolito la tensione concentrandosi su cose diverse...e grazie anche a quelli che per il sol fatto che mi sia allontanata hanno pensato che cercassi risposte diverse, ma purtroppo non è così.
> Sono qui, vi ho letto dal principio alla fine.
> Non cercavo altre risposte se non le vostre. Quelle dei traditi e dei traditori ed è per questo che ho cercato qui... su yahoo answer mi limito a fornire risposte non a proporre domande.
> Ebbene platea di peccatori, ho capito la solfa...Tenterò di attuare i vostri consigli, che espressi in sondaggio sarebbero "lascialo 33%" - "liberatene33% - "dimenticalo33%" "scappaaaaaaaaaa 1% - se non ho capito male e come sempre nella mia vita farò a modo mio e con i miei tempi.
> Vi ringrazio di nuovo.


ti ho letto da poco
le 4 opzioni sono tutte valide 

ma io sarei per la quarta, pe più veloce della luce


----------



## Amarax (29 Settembre 2010)

Com'è andata?
E' quasi trascorso un mese...


----------

